# NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich



## mixxed_up (28. September 2012)

Star Trek Fans haben es lange gehofft, jetzt gibt es Gewissheit: Der Warp-Antrieb aus Star-Trek ist tatsächlich realisierbar. Dieser wird nicht, wie ein ähnliches Konzept aus 1994 es eigentlich tun soll, so ungeheure Energiemengen verschlingen, dass diese gar nicht aufzubringen sind. Physiker haben das Konzept nun erneut auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es funktionieren kann. Mit Tests wurde bereits begonnen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Mit diesem Antrieb ausgestattete Raumschiffe sollen Kugelform haben und bis zu 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit erreichen. Möglich wird dies durch eine Krümmung des Raumes, was dem Konzept auch erlaubt, die physikalische Regel, wonach nichts schneller sein kann als das Licht, nicht zu überschreiten und doch schneller zu sein. Somit wäre es möglich, den Mars im besten Fall innerhalb von 9 Sekunden zu erreichen. Sollte dieses Konzept wirklich zukünftige Raumschiffe antreiben, ist der Weg zur Erforschung des Weltalls geebnet. Auch andere Technik aus Star Trek wird bereits realisiert, darunter das Beamen und der Tricorder.

Quellen: Space.com, Trendsder Zukunft, dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

 News die die Welt nicht braucht!


----------



## mixxed_up (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


>


 
So unwahrscheinlich es sich anhört, dies ist kein Aprilscherz! Davon abgesehen haben wir September. 

Im Übrigen gelten Posts, die nur aus Smileys bestehen, meines Wissens als Spam.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Lief da nich auch einmal was auf N24 oder NTV, da ging es ja auch um das Thema 

http://www.freiehonnefer.de/wp-content/themes/magazine/images/multiversum/warp_blase.jpg

Ich hab da aber jetzt auf die schnelle die Doku nicht mehr gefunden

mfg

Edit: hir war das glaub mit dabei, ab minute 27

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjDwZJfsXEw ab


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> So unwahrscheinlich es sich anhört, dies ist kein Aprilscherz! Davon abgesehen haben wir September.
> 
> Im Übrigen gelten Posts, die nur aus Smileys bestehen, meines Wissens als Spam.


 
Habs geändert, find die News trotzdem überflüssig.



  ...Spooky beamen ...


----------



## Hideout (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> News die die Welt nicht braucht!


 News die du nicht brauchst, bitte 

Ich finde es sehr interessant, und die Idee an sich schon sehr cool


----------



## Skysnake (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ich will erstmal wissen, wie das funktionieren soll, vorher ist das nur "Schall und Rauch".

Sorry, aber die Raumzeit so zu krümmen ist halt so ne Sache....


----------



## mixxed_up (28. September 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will erstmal wissen, wie das funktionieren soll, vorher ist das nur "Schall und Rauch".
> 
> Sorry, aber die Raumzeit so zu krümmen ist halt so ne Sache....



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss dafür nur eine wahnsinnig große Gravitation erzeugt werden.

@Lt.Muuh

Die erreiche ich, wenn ich zu Fuß gehe


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hideout schrieb:


> News die du nicht brauchst, bitte
> 
> Ich finde es sehr interessant, und die Idee an sich schon sehr cool


 
Richtig, ich brauch die wirklich nicht. Habe mit sowas echt nix am Hut. Wenn es einen solchen "Warp-Antrieb" mal fürs Auto gibt, komme ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Also bis 2270 dann ...


----------



## Seeefe (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Richtig, ich brauch die wirklich nicht. Habe mit sowas echt nix am Hut. Wenn es einen solchen "Warp-Antrieb" mal fürs Auto gibt, komme ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Also bis 2270 dann ...


 
Zum Glück gibts nicht soo viele von deiner Sorte 

BTT:

Sehr interessant, wäre echt´n Ding in 15sekunden beim Mars zu sein


----------



## mixxed_up (28. September 2012)

Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:
			
		

> Richtig, ich brauch die wirklich nicht. Habe mit sowas echt nix am Hut. Wenn es einen solchen "Warp-Antrieb" mal fürs Auto gibt, komme ich vielleicht drauf zurück. Also bis 2270 dann ...



Wie willst du mit 10 Facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit ein Auto lenken? In einem Bruchteil einer Sekunde hättest du die Erde unzählige Male umrundet ... sowas ist nur in der Raumfahrt sinnvoll. Das würde 3 Millionen Kilometer in der Sekunde entsprechen ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Entweder ich hab es grad überlesen oder es stand nicht mit drin, was in der Zeit auf der Erde passieren würde

Reisezeiten mit einem interstellaren Raumschiff

In ner Daku sagte man das einfach Lichtgeschwindigkeit sogar noch zu langsam sei und mehr ist der Warp-Antrieb ja nicht

mfg


----------



## mixxed_up (28. September 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:
			
		

> Entweder ich hab es grad überlesen oder es stand nicht mit drin, was in der Zeit auf der Erde passieren würde
> 
> Reisezeiten mit einem interstellaren Raumschiff
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich ein Problem, aber so könnte man innerhalb eines Jahres immerhin 10 Lichtjahre zurücklegen, womit wir immerhin schon ein Stück von der Erde entfernt wären. Innerhalb dieser Zeit könnte es schon gehen.


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal wissen, wie das funktionieren soll, vorher ist das nur "Schall und Rauch".
> 
> Sorry, aber die Raumzeit so zu krümmen ist halt so ne Sache....


 
Ich kenne nur eine Sache die in der Lage ist die Raumzeit zu krümmen und das ist die Schwerkraft.
Ein schwarzes Loch kann die Raumzeit ins unendliche Krümmen -- wenn ich da richtig liege.
Ergo müsste also das Raumschiff ein künstliches schwarzes Loch mit sich führen oder eben eine solche Schwerkraft erzeugen.
Aber wie soll das gehen? Einzig Masse kann Schwerkraft erzeugen.



Chester Bennington schrieb:


> In ner Daku sagte man das einfach Lichtgeschwindigkeit sogar noch zu langsam sei und mehr ist der Warp-Antrieb ja nicht



Dafür gibt es bei Star Trek ja den Warb Faktor. 
1 ist Lichtgeschwindigkeit
2 ist eben schneller
3 noch mal
10 ist überall gleichzeitig.


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Was ein Blödsinne Blödsinnsaussage mit 10-facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Der Witz am Warp Antrieb ist, dass das Objekt in der Warpblase sich überhaupt nicht bewegen muss. Und wie schnell sich die
Warpblase ausdeht sollte theoretisch unbegrenzt sein.


----------



## Quppi (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Soweit ich weiß, setzt das ganze doch vorraus, dass so genannte Gravitonen existieren, welche bis jetzt aber noch nicht nachgewiesen werden konnten. Zumindest hatte ich das so mal vor ner Ewigkeit gehört. 
PS: Um euer Weltbild zu zerstören: Die kürzeste Verbindung im Raum zwischen 2 Punkten ist eine Kurve.


----------



## NCphalon (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

naja 10c wär ja schon mal Warp 1,8 oder so^^

Aber das Prinzip is ja schon lange bekannt, nur halt net umsetzbar^^


----------



## Hideout (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Was ein Blödsinne Blödsinnsaussage mit 10-facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit. Der Witz am Warp Antrieb ist, dass das Objekt in der Warpblase sich überhaupt nicht bewegen muss. Und wie schnell sich die
> Warpblase ausdeht sollte theoretisch unbegrenzt sein.


 Das heißt nur das dieser Antrieb dich so schnell von A nach B bringt (oder eben B nach A krümmt ) das die Zeit die es dauert einer 10fachen Lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht.


----------



## Low (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hallo, bei so einer Geschwindigkeit kollidiert man doch mit irgend so 'nem fliegenden Felsbrocken, oder?!?!


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Damit sollte eigentlich auch der Unterschied zwischen Jahren im Warp und auf der Erde nicht wirklich groß ausfallen... schließlich beschleunigt man ja nicht so wahnsinnig.


----------



## NCphalon (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Man surft ja quasi auf einer Raum-Zeit-Welle.

@Low: Dafür gibts ja bei Star Trek den Deflektor (wie ein Kuhfänger), der kleinere Objekte aus dem Weg räumt. Für größere Objekte wird der Kurs angepasst.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Geschickt eingefädelt von der NASA...da haben sie sich was schönes ausgedacht, um an Forschungsgelder zu kommen 

Und was eignet sich dafür besser, als eine völlig absurde Antriebs-Technik in Aussicht zu stellen, die man in Wahrheit selbst in 100.000 Jahren nicht realisieren könnte - 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkei...wer's glaubt


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Nur müssen die Menschen früher oder später von der Erde runter und ich gehe jetzt einmal davon aus das es die Menschheit dann noch gibt. Erde: Die Erde verglht in 7,59 Milliarden Jahren

Und ja ich weiß das es von 2008 ist

mfg


----------



## Threshold (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Mich würde eher interessieren wie das mit dem Beschleunigen laufen soll. 
Mal eben auf 10x Lichtgeschwindigkeit beschleunigen ist mir Sicherheit nicht so einfach. der Mensch ist für 1g ausgelegt.
Dauert das Beschleunigen dann einige Monate oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?
Und ebenso lang muss dann auch die Bremsphase dauern.


----------



## Combi (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

immer diese sehr sinnfreien antworten...
fürs auto..is klar..... und krasse bmw,wa?!
der heist auch nicht spooky...scotty oder spock..der eine beamt den anderen,wer wen...musste selber googeln.

so zum thema:
das hört sich ja gut an,aber dss die mindestens noch 40 jahre brauchen,kann sich jeder mit hirn denken...
immerhin benutzen wir immer noch raketen,um ins all zu kommen.
wenn die hyperschall-flugzeuge mal funktionieren(20x schallgeschwindigkeit),dann kann man in generationen anfangen zu rechnen...
eher werden die den laser-impuls-antrieb zum laufen bekommen...
sollte wieder allen erwartens,es doch innerhalb von 20 jahren gelingen....dann haben die was kopiert,was vom himmel fiel....^^


ps:die beschleunigung macht dank der trägheit einfach nur nen matschfleck aus dem passagier...
praktisch klatscht das komplette raumschiff mit der gesammten masse mit der vollen geschwindigkeit auf ein unbewegliches ziel..der mensch...danach,der pudding....
egal wie,das bekommen die nicht in den griff...das wäre dann echt star trek live...
wie gesagt,wenn wir glück haben,fällt was vom himmel und die können das dann kopieren...


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Da beschleunigt nix, weil das Raumschiff sich während der ganzen Zeit nicht fortbewegt in der Warpblase deswegen auch keine Beschleunigungskräfte und keine Probleme mit Zeitverzerrung etc.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Combi schrieb:


> immer diese sehr sinnfreien antworten...
> fürs auto..is klar..... und krasse bmw,wa?!
> der heist auch nicht spooky...scotty oder spock..der eine beamt den anderen,wer wen...musste selber googeln.


 
Na dann passt ja mein Beitrag zum Thema...

Dein Deutsch ist übrigens auch verbesserungswürdig und nein, ich habe keinen "krasse bmw"!

P.S. Mir ist egal, ob der Spocky, Spucki oder wie auch immer heißt und wer da wen wohin schickt.


----------



## Low (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hab Star Wars und Trek nicht geguckt deshalb kenne ich mich auf dem Gebiet nicht so aus. Aber naja bin gespannt was da in 40 Jahren passiert.


----------



## McClaine (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

könnte mir schon vorstellen das es innerhalb von 20 Jahren eine schnelle Antriebstechnik geben wird, ob das ein "Warp" Antrieb ist sei mal so dahingestellt 


An die, die meinen Ahnung zu haben, aber dann doch wieder keine haben oder einfach an die, die es interessiert:

Der Warp Antrieb krümmt den Raum um ein Raumschiff, das heisst das Schiff bewegt sich keinen Millimeter sondern krümmt den Raum vor sich dermaßen, dass es den Raum zum Schiff "zieht". Eine Raumverzerrung wird mithilfe einer Materie/Antimateriereaktion gebildet.
Vorstellen kann man es sich besser mit Bildern: http://www.drg-gss.org/typo3/html/fileadmin/user_upload/Bilder_EasySpace/DerFlugZu/warpbubble.jpg oder http://www.oebv.at/sixcms/media.php/229/Star_Trek_Warp_Field.556125.jpg oder man stellt sich einfach ein Blatt Papier vor, das Schiff ist an einem Eck davon, das Ziel am anderen Eck gegenüber. Am schnellsten erreicht man beide Punkte, indem man sich nicht von seinen Standpunkt weg bewegt, sondern das Blatt faltet und die Ecken übereinander legt. Was anderes macht der "Star Trek Warpantrieb" nicht.
Warp-Antrieb ist noch interessant zum Thema. 

Und so phantasievoll das klingen mag, so dumm waren die damaligen Ideen garnicht. Viele Dinge haben wir heute im alltäglichen Gebrauch, von denen man damals nur träumen konnte. Tablets, Navigation usw...
Von daher waren das tolle Ideen und genauso toll ist es, wenn man weiter daran forscht und dran bleibt, es gibt wahrscheinlich noch unendlich viel was wir "noch" nicht wissen!?

Tolle News und keinesfalls "müßig"!


----------



## omega™ (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> News die die Welt nicht braucht!


 


Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Na dann passt ja mein Beitrag zum Thema...
> 
> Dein Deutsch ist übrigens auch verbesserungswürdig und nein, ich habe keinen "krasse bmw"!
> 
> P.S. Mir ist egal, ob der Spocky, Spucki oder wie auch immer heißt und wer da wen wohin schickt.


 
Mal ehrlich, wenn du zu dem Thema nichts beizutragen hast und es dich in keinster Weise interessiert... dann bleib vom Thema fern und verfasse deinen Spam woanders, tschau.

Auch ganz interessant(englischer Text):

NASA - Status of "Warp Drive"


----------



## blackout24 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Theoretisch sollte es keine Grenze geben, wie schnell man per Warp von A nach B kommt. Mit 10 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist in einem Jahr auch nur das Erreichbar was 10 Lichtjahre entfernt ist von der Erde und das ist nicht sehr viel. Die nächsten Sterne wären drin mehr aber auch nicht. Auf die Milchstraße betrachtet ist das wie als wärst du über die Straße gelaufen zum Nachbar und der Rand der Galaxie liegt irgendwo in Australien. Um die nächste Galaxie in einem Jahr erreichen zu können währen schon mehrere 100.000 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit nötig.


----------



## labecula (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

10 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist trotzdem nichts, wenn man die Entfernung der meisten Sonnensysteme zu dem unseren bedenkt. Ob ich nun 2000 Jahre unterwegs bin oder 200... das überlebt keine und ist nur durch Generationenraumschiffe aufzubringen. Wer soll das eigentlich alles in allem auch nich bezahlen. Ich glaube kaum, dass die kommenden 200 Jahre in dieser Richtung was passiert.


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Naja, gibt schon noch ne Handvoll Supererden in der Nähe... so zwischen 15-50 Lichtjahre ist doch bei 10 facher Lichtgeschwindigkeit noch im Rahmen.  Man muss ja am Anfang nicht gleich so gierig sein und an das andere Ende des Universums springen.


----------



## metalstore (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ich interessiere mich ja für Physik, bin in MSS 11 und hab es auch als Leistungskurs, aber bitte erklärt mir mal irgendwer, wie man 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit haben kann, was definitiv schneller ist als Lichtgeschwindigkeit, aber trotzdem langsamer ist als sie? o.O


----------



## Track11 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Warte lieber noch auf Quantenslipstream. 130.000 Lichtjahre pro Tag hilft uns schon etwas mehr weiter.


----------



## NCphalon (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

@metalstore: Man muss das Hirn etwas dafür verknoten^^ Man bewegt sich eigentlich net schneller als das Licht aber man verkürzt die Strecke um mindestens 1/10, sodass man net schneller als das Licht sein muss und trotzdem vorher da is. Mit einem leistungsstarken Teleskop würdest du dich theoretisch 9 Jahre nach deinem Flug über 10 Lj losfliegen sehn.


----------



## JimSim (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



metalstore schrieb:


> Ich interessiere mich ja für Physik, bin in MSS 11 und hab es auch als Leistungskurs, aber bitte erklärt mir mal irgendwer, wie man 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit haben kann, was definitiv schneller ist als Lichtgeschwindigkeit, aber trotzdem langsamer ist als sie? o.O


 
Du krümmst den Raum so, das der Punkt wo du bist (A), und der, wo du hin willst(B), nah beieinander liegen. Stell dir das wie ein Blatt Papier vor, wo du die Ecken übereinander legst. Für dich ist dann zwischen Punkt A und Punkt B vielleicht nur nen Millimeter unterschied, wenn du den Raum dann wieder entkrümmt hast, bist du aber auf der anderen Seite des Blattes.

Es hängt halt nur davon ab, wie stark du den Raum krümmen kannst. Schaffst du es das "Blatt" tatsächlich von Ecke auf Ecke zu legen, kannst du im Prinzip mit nem Schritt sein wo du willst, da ist es dann egal wo dieser Punkt ist. Wenn du das nicht schaffst, bleibt zwischen Punkt A und B immer noch ein Weg den du zurück legen musst, nur das dieser immer noch wesentlich geringer ist, als wenn du einfach ohne den Raum zu krümmen durchfliegen würdest. Scheinbar kann man mit dieser Technik den Raum theoretisch so weit krümmen, dass das Raumschiff eine Strecke von 10 Lichtjahren in einem Jahr durchqueren kann. Dazu brauch es allerdings nicht mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit fliegen.


----------



## NCphalon (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Und bei Warp 10 ist das Blatt quasi ne Singularität, dann is es auch egal ob sich das auf einem Blatt abspielt oder mit dem ganzen Universum, fühlt sich für das Schiff gleich an


----------



## Track11 (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und bei Warp 10 ist das Blatt quasi ne Singularität, dann is es auch egal ob sich das auf einem Blatt abspielt oder mit dem ganzen Universum, fühlt sich für das Schiff gleich an


Ja weil das Schiff ja gleichzeitig überall sein kann wenn der gesamte weltraum praktisch die Warpblase ist. Da müssen wir aber noch nen bissel Kohle in die Duracell Entwicklung stecken, denn wenn ich mir so mein Smartphone anschaue, meine ich dass im Bereich Energie noch etwas Verbesserungsbedarf bestehen könnte


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Auch ne Zeitmaschine ist nach Meinung einiger Wissenschaftler  realisierbar (z.B. nach Frank Tipler). Beamen übrigens auch.  Laserstrahlen können wir bereits jetzt beamen. 

Aber das ist trotzdem alles Science-Fiction. Genauso wie das Gerede über  den Warp-Antrieb. Wissenschaftler sind manchmal auch Fantasten. Da würd ich nicht viel drauf geben. 



labecula schrieb:


> 10 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist trotzdem nichts, wenn man die Entfernung der meisten Sonnensysteme zu dem unseren bedenkt. Ob ich nun 2000 Jahre unterwegs bin oder 200... das überlebt keine und ist nur durch Generationenraumschiffe aufzubringen. Wer soll das eigentlich alles in allem auch nich bezahlen. Ich glaube kaum, dass die kommenden 200 Jahre in dieser Richtung was passiert.



Für solche grossen Reisen braucht man Wurmlöcher. Aber die gibts wohl nicht - ausser im Apfel.


----------



## metalstore (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne nur eine Sache die in der Lage ist die Raumzeit zu krümmen und das ist die Schwerkraft.
> Ein schwarzes Loch kann die Raumzeit ins unendliche Krümmen -- wenn ich da richtig liege.
> .


Soweit ich es weiß ist das richtig, ein Schwarzes Loch hat eine unvorstellbare Masse, es krümmt die Zeit auch extrem weit, aber zu weit um es für Zeit- bzw. Warpreisen zu verwenden, da die Zeit innerhalb eines Schwarzen Lochs in sich hinein gekrümmt ist-> "Ende der Zeit" = "Anfang der Zeit" = "Zeitschleife"...unbrauchbar
und ja, ich weiß dass die Begriffe nicht absolut richtig sind, aber anders kann ich es nicht erklären....
@ JimSim & @ NCphalon : danke  jetzt habe ich es mit "schneller und doch nicht schneller gleichzeitig" verstanden 
aber @ NCphalon: eine Singularität darf es doch eigentlich nicht sein, oder? Weil dann wäre alle existierende Masse in einem Punkt, was einen weiteren "Urknall" zur Folge hätte, oder etwa nicht? Meiner Meinung nach dürfte es nur eine Annäherung an die Singularität sein....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Grandiose News, *bin begeistert* 
Von Science-Fiction Filmen/Serien/Büchern haben sich die Forscher schon immer inspirieren lassen, Gene Roddenberry wäre begeistert was die Wissenschaft heute (bzw theoretisch) in der Lage ist, er würde sich doch sehr bestätigt fühlen in seinen Technischen Visionen.
Was in StarTrek gezeigt wurde ist quasi alles realisierbar, für mich als StarTrek Fan doch eine wohltuende Nachricht.


----------



## GxGamer (28. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Wird auch langsam mal Zeit. Wir könnten schon soviel weiter sein, aber wir sind ja damit beschäftigt uns wegen Ressourcen oder Glaubensfragen gegenseitig umzubringen


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

@metalstore: Nö, net alle Masse... kommt ja nur auf die Dichte an und wenn du 1kg auf 0m³ hast haste auch unendliche Dichte


----------



## shootme55 (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Also, das mit dem Warpfaktor darf man jetzt mal nicht zu genau nehmen, wird in unterschiedlichen Serien und Büchern unterschiedlich behandelt. Die letzte von der ich gelesen hab ist die Exponentialskala, wonach Warp 3 ich glaub der 10^2 fachen lichtgeschwindigkeit entspricht (oder wars 10^3?). Die Beschleunigung is wurscht, weil man sich ja nur mit Impuls bewegt.
Also wenn ich das jetzt mal einsetz haben wir Warp 2. In den alten Filmen erstreckt sich die Föderation über einen gesamten Quadranten der Galaxie und ist in wenigen Monaten zu durchqueren. In Voyager brauchen sie 80 Jahre für einen Quadranten, obwohl die Raumschiffe um Potenzen schneller sind???!! Also nehmt die Serie als was es ist, gute Unterhaltung und nix weiter. 
10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit ist zwar jetzt sehr schwer vorstellbar und für unsere Verhältnisse sauschnell, aber im Maßstab des Universums gesehn nicht mehr als meine alte RivaTNT2. Und das ist bei der Grafik da draußen und der Physik reichlich wenig.


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Soviel zur Fiktion: 

Warpgeschwindigkeit
Warpantrieb
Warpfaktor
Warpkern
Warpspule

Und 10c/Warp ~1,8 wäre immernoch über 136000x schneller als alles was wir bisher zustande gebracht haben^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Jetzt braucht man nur noch die Kristalle von Muttis Halskette und schon gehts ab zu Fred vom Jupiter.


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Probiers doch aus


----------



## metalstore (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

aber es gibt keinen Raum der 0m³ groß ist und der Masse enthält ^^ , der Punkt nähert sich dem unendlich Kleinen an, also quasi die unendliche Dichte, aber keine absolut unendliche Dichte, oder?


----------



## Niza (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Echt tolle News.

Zum Thema:
Hätte man vor über 100 Jahren geglaubt das wir uns Bewegte Bilder in Farbe anschauen und auf einen Bildschirm wiedergeben ?
oder
hätte man im Jahr 1600 geglaubt das es so etwas wie elektrischen strom gibt?
oder
Hätte man geglaubt im Jahre 1400 das die Erde rund ist wie eine Kugel?
oder 
Hätte man im Jahre 1910 geglaubt das wir zum Mond reisen können.
usw.

Das sind alles Entdeckungen und Forschungen die man mit der Zeit entdeckt hat und die sich keine vorstellen konnte *damals eben*.
heute sind die Selbstverständlich.

Genauso ist es mit solchen Antrieben.
Es konnte sich kaum einer vorstellen das so was möglich ist und trotzdem
In 500 Jahren sind andere Antreibssysteme wahrscheinlich Selbstverständlich wie der Warpantrieb.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## MClolwut (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



> Auch *andere* *Technik*en aus Star Trek *wird*(werden) bereits realisiert[...]


Nochmal überdenken. ^^

Wenn diese Technologie ausgereift ist, sollte es doch möglich sein, fernere Planeten zu erkunden, die bisher nicht erkundet wurden, da vermutlich zu viel Zeit benötigt wurde. Dies würde ich zumindest daraus deuten. 
Sprich: Einen Planeten zu finden, der Leben so wie es hier gibt zu finden, wäre möglich. 

Beamen.. nette Sache. Dauert nicht mehr lange, bis es das Ding bei Saturn gibt und wir alle wie Big Mama aussehen. 

Dies diente nicht zum verhöhnen, sondern spiegelte lediglich meine Gedanken und Befürchtungen wieder. 

MfG
MC


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



metalstore schrieb:


> aber es gibt keinen Raum der 0m³ groß ist und der Masse enthält ^^ , der Punkt nähert sich dem unendlich Kleinen an, also quasi die unendliche Dichte, aber keine absolut unendliche Dichte, oder?



Das versucht die Astrophysik grad herauszufinden, man geht aber davon aus dass es echte Singularitäten, also Massen mit der Ausdehnung 0 gibt.


----------



## christian.pitt (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

etwas offtopic, aber:

beamen würde zwar für einen menschen funktionieren, wenn man nutzbare energie zur verfügung hätte im maßstab einer atombombe, jedoch würde man sich selbst (bewusstsein) beim beamen zerstören, da alle atome aufgelöst und irgendwo anders per energieimpuls entstehen würden (einmal sehr trivial gesagt)

somit würde man selbst, als körper und bewusstsein, zwar noch existieren, aber man nicht mehr "man selbst" sein

ontopic:



> Das ist gar nicht so komplex. Was man braucht ist nahezu masselose Masse. Klingt komisch, ist aber so. Das Higgs-Teilchen verleiht einem Körper Masse. Wenn man nun Masse künstlich aus Energie erzeugen kann, ist es vielleicht auch möglich auf das Higgs-Teilchen zu verzichten.
> 
> Man fülle ein masseloses, magnetisches und künstlich erzeugtes Supra-fluid (keine Haftreibung) in eine Donut-Form. Nun beschleunige man dieses Fluid mit Elektromagneten so dass es sich wie ein Rauchring anfängt zu drehen.
> 
> ...



quelle: Soso. Wie krümmt man denn die Raumzeit? - Raumfahrt: Nasa-Wissenschaftler hält Warp-Antrieb für machbar - Seite 3 - Golem.de-Forum

besserer artikel: Raumfahrt: Nasa-Wissenschaftler hält Warp-Antrieb für machbar - Golem.de


----------



## metalstore (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Das versucht die Astrophysik grad herauszufinden, man geht aber davon aus dass es echte Singularitäten, also Massen mit der Ausdehnung 0 gibt.


 okay ^^
angenommen 
also bei uns im Unterricht sind wir schon beim feien Fall angekommen, bis zur Singularität sind es also nur noch knapp 3 Wochen


----------



## beercarrier (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

das ist eine sehr weit hergeholte vision mmn. die vorrausetzungen für mehr als ein theoretisches gedankenspiel wäre erstmal ein grunglegendes verständnis von materie. gut die physik arbeitet in der kernforschung schon so das es ergebnisse gibt (z.b. higgs teilchen) anderseits selbst nachdem man antimaterie nachweisen konnte gibt es intellegente wissenschaftler die antimaterie nur als fehlinterpretation sehen. von solchen dingen versteht die wissenschaft momentan ungefähr soviel wie ein christlicher arzt über den aufbau des menschlichen körpers so um das jahr 1000 rum, ja oberflächlichliche be/abhandlungen sind möglich - aber was is denn jetzt wirklich drin, die menschheit ist auf dieser ebene einfach noch nicht in der lage mechanismen in diesem maßstab / mit dieser anzahl an kombinationsmöglichkeiten zu differenzieren - sei es chemisch oder physikalisch, wie genau materie aufgebaut ist .

lange rede kurzer sinn: nur weil jemand den fernseher einschalten kann, weiß er nicht zwingend wie eben jener funktioniert und könnte das vlt noch nicht mal mit hilfe des bauplans herausfinden. von daher die  pause ist zu ende lasst sie mal weiter arbeiten.



christian.pitt schrieb:


> etwas offtopic, aber:
> 
> beamen würde  zwar für einen menschen funktionieren, wenn man nutzbare energie zur  verfügung hätte im maßstab einer atombombe, jedoch würde man sich selbst  (bewusstsein) beim beamen zerstören, da alle atome aufgelöst und  irgendwo anders per energieimpuls entstehen würden (einmal sehr trivial  gesagt)
> 
> somit würde man selbst, als körper und bewusstsein, zwar noch existieren, aber man nicht mehr "man selbst" sein



ich denke das wir, bevor wir etwas lebendes beamen können den warp antrieb haben. wir verändern uns ja ständig selbständig also gibt es sowas wie ein bewusstsein nicht, nur verschiedene kontrollinstanzen denen wir diese überschrift geben. die ganzen reaktion die in unserem körper chemisch und physikalisch ablaufen müssten ja unter gleichen bedingungen weiterlaufen, was schon mal unmöglich ist da man sich ja an einem anderen ort befindet. selbst mit maximalen aufwand ist es unmöglich für einen versuch exakt die gleichen bedingungen zu schaffen. davon ab ist es unmöglich zu bestimmen wieviel rechenleistung und speicherkapazität man bräuchte um z.b die elektronspins und davon gibt es ja einige in unseren körpern exakt zu rekonstruieren, dafür bräuchte man auch eine maschine die fein genug arbeitet und keine hundert jahre für eine hand braucht.


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



metalstore schrieb:


> okay ^^
> angenommen
> also bei uns im Unterricht sind wir schon beim feien Fall angekommen, bis zur Singularität sind es also nur noch knapp 3 Wochen


 
Ihr glücklichen wenn sowas bei euch auf dem Lehrplan steht... ich musste das meinem Physiklehrer außerhalb des Unterrichts aus der Nase ziehen^^


----------



## christian.pitt (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



> (...) ,bis zur Singularität sind es also nur noch knapp 3 Wochen



das war ironie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich will erstmal wissen, wie das funktionieren soll, vorher ist das nur "Schall und Rauch".
> 
> Sorry, aber die Raumzeit so zu krümmen ist halt so ne Sache....



/sign.
Alles, was ich aus der Ecke, aus der dieser Bericht kommt, bislang gehört habe, bezieht seine Massenangaben auf "exotische Materie" mit negativer Energiedichte/Masse (NICHT Antimaterie), für die es abseits dieser mathematischen Überlegungen dummerweise keinen einzigen Hinweis gibt - geschweige denn auch nur ein einziges Atom, dessen Existenz uns real bekannt ist.

Aber vielleicht fehlt mir auch nur das nötige Verständnis - das scheitert nämlich schon am Warpantrieb als solchem. (Okay: Er verzerrt, je nach Erklärweise, entweder den dreidimensionalen Raum in der vierten Dimension oder aber die vierdimensionale Raumzeit in noch höheren Dimensionen. Das bringt jemanden wie mich, der sich nur in den ersten drei Dimensionen bewegen kann und Entfernungen nur in diesen Angibt, dem Ziel keinen Schritt näher. Alpha ist knapp 4,5 Lichtjahre in x/y/z-Richtung entfernt, je nachdem, wie man sein Koordinatensystem dreht, und das sind alle Richtungen in denen ich mich fortbewegen kann. Wenn jemand den Raum so verzerrt, dass es in a/b/c Richtung nur noch 2 m -oder welche Einheit man da auch immer nimmt- weg ist, lachen sich die Alpha Centaurianer, die diese Dimension wahrnehmen können, vielleicht scheckig - aber in Richtung x/y/z sind es immer noch 4,5 Lichtjahre.)




JimSim schrieb:


> Du krümmst den Raum so, das der Punkt wo du bist (A), und der, wo du hin willst(B), nah beieinander liegen. Stell dir das wie ein Blatt Papier vor, wo du die Ecken übereinander legst. Für dich ist dann zwischen Punkt A und Punkt B vielleicht nur nen Millimeter unterschied, wenn du den Raum dann wieder entkrümmt hast, bist du aber auf der anderen Seite des Blattes.



Blöd aber, dass ich mich nur in der Ebene des Papiers bewegen kann. Da hilft mir das Biegen tatsächlich erst, wenn sich beide Lagen berühren/überschneiden. Das ist dann aber kein gebogener Raum mehr, sondern eine Singularität/Wurmloch/sehr ungesund für alles, was gerade am falschen Ort ist.




			
				ΔΣΛ;4598218 schrieb:
			
		

> Grandiose News, *bin begeistert*
> Von Science-Fiction Filmen/Serien/Büchern haben sich die Forscher schon immer inspirieren lassen, Gene Roddenberry wäre begeistert was die Wissenschaft heute (bzw theoretisch) in der Lage ist, er würde sich doch sehr bestätigt fühlen in seinen Technischen Visionen.
> Was in StarTrek gezeigt wurde ist quasi alles realisierbar, für mich als StarTrek Fan doch eine wohltuende Nachricht.



Also bislang haben wir realisiert
ummm
hmmm
Funkgeräte mit Freisprecheinrichtung, die man in die Hosentasche stecken kann  . Aber automatisch erkennen, wen man gerade kontaktieren möchte, tun die immer noch nicht und auf die späteren Modelle, die man als Brosche trägt und die ungeachtet ihrer Position absolut störungsfreie, 100% klare Sprache übertragen und auch für den Benutzer problemlos hörbar sind, warte ich noch immmer.

ALLES andere aus Star Trek habe ich bislang noch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.




Niza schrieb:


> Echt tolle News.
> 
> Zum Thema:
> Hätte man vor über 100 Jahren geglaubt das wir uns Bewegte Bilder in Farbe anschauen und auf einen Bildschirm wiedergeben ?



Sieht man mal ganz davon ab, dass der erste Farb-Kinofilm schon vor über 100 Jahren seine Uraufführung hatte und es bereits deutlich davor kleinere Experimente gab:
Man hat auch vor 200 Jahren bewegte Bilder in Farbe angeschaut und unbewegte Farbbilder projeziert. Also wieso sollte man die Kombination nicht für möglich halten? Nur wie lange es dauert, ein Verfahren zu entwickeln, dass deren Herstellung so billig wird, dass sie sich für die Massenunterhaltung einigen, das wusste man noch nicht.



> oder
> hätte man im Jahr 1600 geglaubt das es so etwas wie elektrischen strom gibt?



Man kannte Blitze, elektrische Endladungen von Tieren und machte erste Experimente mit statsicher Auflage. Je nachdem, wie man archäologische Artefakte interpretiert, waren die ersten Batterien zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits 15 Jahrhunderte alt.
"Geglaubt" haben also zumindest die Experten auf dem Gebiet vermutlich nicht mehr, dass "es so etwas wie elektrischen Strom gibt" - sondern sie haben es gewusst. Was noch fehlte war detailiertes Wissen darüber, was dieses Etwas denn nun genau ist.



> oder
> Hätte man geglaubt im Jahre 1400 das die Erde rund ist wie eine Kugel?



Gleiches Phänomen: Da man bereits 2000 Jahre vorher "wusste", dass die Erde eine Kugel ist (afaik sogar schon anzeichen dafür hatte, dass sie ggf. keine Kugel, sondern eher ein Elipsoid darstellt), hat man es um 1400 auch nicht mehr "glauben" müssen.
Interessant ist aber, wieviele Leute ab dem 17/18. Jahrhundert glaubten, dass die Leute im 8. Jhd. geglaubt haben sollen, die Erde wäre ein Scheibe. (wofür es aber keinen einzigen zeitgenössischen Hinweis gibt)



> oder
> Hätte man im Jahre 1910 geglaubt das wir zum Mond reisen können.



Knapp ein halbes Jahrhundert zuvor hat man Bestseller darüber geschrieben. 1910 arbeitete man bereits an den theoretisch-technischen Grundlagen dafür und in den 20er Jahren wurden Pläne für geostationäre Raumstationen erstellt, deren Grundüberlegungen bis heute befolgt werden.



> usw.
> 
> Das sind alles Entdeckungen und Forschungen die man mit der Zeit entdeckt hat und die sich keine vorstellen konnte *damals eben*.



Siehe oben: Keine einzige davon konnte man sich nicht vorstellen, die meisten konnte man sogar absehen. Vor allem aber: Keine einzige verlangte für ihre Umsetzung nach Materialien und Vorgängen, für die man so kein einziges Beispiel kannte. Die Schwierigkeit lag jedes einzelne Mal nur ("nur") darin, einen sehr komplexen technischen Apparat zu schaffen, der eine Vielzahl bekannter Phänomene mit höchster Präzision erzeugen und nutzen konnte.
Eine Saturn V ist im Prinzip eine Kombination aus dem Rückstoßantrieb 2000 Jahre alter chinesischer Raketen mit dem brennenden Petroleum 4000 Jahre alter Sumerer als Treibstoff, unterstützt von einem Steuerungsystem, das im wesentlich die Bewegungen eines Kreisels (>>20000 Jahre) verstärkt (ältester bekannter Verstärkungsmechanismus: Flaschenzug, >>1000 Jahre). Für ihren Einsatz braucht man noch ein paar Berechnungen auf der Basis altgriechischer Erkenntnisse (>2000 Jahre).
Das heißt nicht, dass selbst die wenigen Personen, die all dieses Wissen vor dem 19. Jhd. in einer Person vereinigten, eine hätten bauen können. Genaugenommen gäbe es da noch ein Reihe von metallurgischen und chemischen Details, die man braucht, um die nötige Effizienz zu erreichen, und die Steuerung wird mit ein bißchen Elektronik auch deutlich zuverlässiger. Aber: Die Grundprinzipien waren alle bekannt. Jemand, der über das gesamte Wissen der Menschheit bis zum 15. Jhd. verfügt (so wie wir heute dank des Internets), hätte sagen können "wir müssen noch viel, viel, viel besser werden. Aber grundsätzlich scheint es möglich".
Im Falle des Warpantriebs lautet dieser Satz aber
"Er umgeht eine Reihe grundlegender physikalischer Gesetze auf einem Weg, für dessen Gangbarkeit es keinerlei Anzeichen gibt, nutzt Materialien mit spezifischen Eigenschaften, deren Existenz bis dato reiner Wunschtraum ist, in einem Umfange, der mit gar keiner Materie umsetzbar ist, zum Bau einer Machine, deren Konstruktion räumlich unmöglich ist (diese Materie muss sich UM das Raumschiff  und seine Blase befinden, soll sich aber zeitgleich mit diesem bewegen?), um einen Effekt zu erzielen, der bereits im Ansatz hochdestruktiv erscheint und, nach Ansicht vieler, selbst im gewünschten Ausmaße nicht einmal einen Ansatz des gewünschten Effektes zeigen würde."
Es erscheint nicht einfach nur fraglich, ob man so etwas umsetzen kann, sondern eine Umsetzung setzt vorraus, dass mehrere Aspekte unseres Wissens über das Universum falsch oder zumindest extrem lückenhaft sind. Damit ist er genauso "unmöglich", wie Teleportation durch Gedankenkraft - und nicht "schwer vorstellbar", wie ein Flugzeug für eine Person aus dem 17. Jhd..


----------



## JimSim (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöd aber, dass ich mich nur in der Ebene des Papiers bewegen kann. Da hilft mir das Biegen tatsächlich erst, wenn sich beide Lagen berühren/überschneiden. Das ist dann aber kein gebogener Raum mehr, sondern eine Singularität/Wurmloch/sehr ungesund für alles, was gerade am falschen Ort ist.



Zum Glück ist der Raum aber kein Blatt Papier, sondern verfügt über mehrere Dimensionen. Da kann man zum Glück auch aus der 2 Dimensionalen Ebene ausbrechen. 
Klar ist das Beispiel mit dem Blatt Papier stark simplifiziert, es sollte ja auch nur das theoretische Prinzip verdeutlichen und keine 100% korrekte wissenschaftliche Darstellung des "Warp-Antriebs" sein.

Ich muss aber zugeben, das ich auch nicht weiß was ich von der ganzen Sache halten soll... Einerseits denk ich mir "warum nicht?", andererseits kann man sich das einfach nicht vernünftig vorstellen. 
Aber das hat die Menschen noch nie Abgehalten was zu machen... oder kannst du mir erklären warum das mit der Quantenverschränkung klappt? Ich hab noch keinen getroffen, bzw. noch nichts gelesen, was mir erklären kann, warum zwei Quanten ihren Zustand mit einander verknüpfen, auch wenn sie 100 Kilometer weit entfernt sind. Trotzdem spielen wir damit rum und es funktioniert. 
Vielleicht stolpern wir auch über sowas auch beim Warp-Antrieb?


----------



## beercarrier (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle des Warpantriebs lautet dieser Satz aber
> "Er umgeht eine Reihe grundlegender physikalischer Gesetze auf einem Weg, für dessen Gangbarkeit es keinerlei Anzeichen gibt, nutzt Materialien mit spezifischen Eigenschaften, deren Existenz bis dato reiner Wunschtraum ist, in einem Umfange, der mit gar keiner Materie umsetzbar ist, zum Bau einer Machine, deren Konstruktion räumlich unmöglich ist (diese Materie muss sich UM das Raumschiff  und seine Blase befinden, soll sich aber zeitgleich mit diesem bewegen?), um einen Effekt zu erzielen, der bereits im Ansatz hochdestruktiv erscheint und, nach Ansicht vieler, selbst im gewünschten Ausmaße nicht einmal einen Ansatz des gewünschten Effektes zeigen würde."
> Es erscheint nicht einfach nur fraglich, ob man so etwas umsetzen kann, sondern eine Umsetzung setzt vorraus, dass mehrere Aspekte unseres Wissens über das Universum falsch oder zumindest extrem lückenhaft sind. Damit ist er genauso "unmöglich", wie Teleportation durch Gedankenkraft - und nicht "schwer vorstellbar", wie ein Flugzeug für eine Person aus dem 17. Jhd..


naja, im großen und ganzen ja. allerdings könnte es durchaus möglich sein, wenn man das prinzip dahinter versteht, aus energie materie mit bestimmten eigenschaften zuschaffen, das diese dann unter bestimmten bedingungen stabil gehalten werden kann ist gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich, das die art von materie die man für einen warp antrieb bräuchte stabilisiert werden kann dagegen schon. für die menge an energie würde eine heliumkernfusion ausreichen. und die physikalischen gestze sind papier in der höheren physik gibt es fast nur unbewiesene theorien. und der nächste schritt in der technik ist nicht mehr 1 zu 1 abschauen, sondern mit kleineren teilmengen rumzupfuschen, siehe gentechnik. gut möglich das wir uns demnächst auslöschen. aber die aussage das ein warp antrieb unmöglich ist halte ich für gewagt. vor allem weil wir dumm genug sind uns vor der raum-zeit-krümmung mehr als von kernfusion faszinieren zu lassen, also wird es früher oder später einen geben der das in einem versuch ausprobiert (sobald es eben aus seiner sicht möglich ist) und sollte das 1. überhaupt einen effekt bringen 2. wir das überleben 3. der entstandene schaden halbwegs kontrollierbar sein 4. das us-militär herausfinden das man damit unliebsame länder zum mond schießen kann, könnte wirklich an einen warpantrieb geforscht werden. also unmöglich würd ichs nicht nennen, der gemeinsame vorfahre von affe und mensch hätte auch nicht gedacht.


----------



## blackout24 (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Das Blatt wird eher bei Wurmlöchern als Beispiel gebracht. Das hier veranschaulicht es besser.
Discovery Channel Can We Travel Faster Than Light - YouTube


----------



## Aer0 (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

hört sich an als würde sich die usa nur aufspielen wie toll sie doch sind,aber beamen WTF wie soll das gehen,außerdem wie soll das schwarze loch das zur krümmung genutzt wird vorangetrieben werden?? ungeheure mengen an energie..


----------



## matty2580 (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Noch sind das alles rein theroretische Modelle.
Ich persönlich halte die Hyperraumsprungtore aus Babylon 5 für wahrscheinlicher....


----------



## McClaine (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Beamen geht auch nur mit Partikeln von zB Licht. An/mit Menschen etc soll es "unmöglich" sein, wenn man Physikern wie Harald Lesch glauben kann. Dieser verneint auch eine 1:1 Kopie des Warpantriebs.
Aber wer weiß was noch alles kommt, andere Antriebe wie Raketentreibstoff gibt es ja schon, wie zB Ionenantrieb. Zwar in anderen Maßstäben als damit "rentabel" ein Raumschiff anzutreiben, aber es gibt es


----------



## NCphalon (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Was ja wirklich deprimierend wäre, wenn es in jedem 10. Sternsystem intelligentes Leben so wie hier gäbe aber bis jetzt niemand rausgefunden hat, wie man sich gegenseitig besucht oder Nachrichten so verschickt, dass sie ankommen^^

Vielleicht muss man wirklich auf Wurmlöcher oder so zurückgreifen wie bei Stargate.

Oder aber bereits bekannte Materialien (oder Modifikationen/Isotope davon) haben bereits die gewünschten Eigenschaften aber wir können sie net messen, weil wir net wissen, wonach wir suchen müssen.


----------



## sfc (29. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ich habe ne ganz einfache Lösung: Ne Zeitmaschine erfinden. Dann kann man sich ruhig 1000 Jahre für ne Reise Zeit lassen. Man friert sich einfach ein und reist am Ende des Fluges 1000 Jahre in der Zeit zurück. Damit geht die Reisedauer gegen Null und man muss nicht erst sowas Kompliziertes wie den Warpantrieb erfinden


----------



## BikeRider (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

 Wie bringt man ein Raumschiff von Warp 10 auf 0, ohne am Ziel vorbei zu fliegen ?
Warp 10 stelle ich mir klasse vor.
Ein Anhalteweg bei solch einer Geschwindigkeit stelle ich mir aber recht lang vor.
Oder denke ich da falsch ?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Rad fahren ohne eine Bremse zu haben.
Also den Antrieb deaktivieren (nicht mehr die Pedale treten) und man wird automatisch langsamer, besser gesagt die Antriebskraft in Minischritten herab senken.


----------



## NCphalon (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Der is ziemlich genau so lang wie der Beschleunigungsweg, wenn man mit der selben Kraft bremst wie man beschleunigt..

Wenn das aber mit Raumzeitverzerrung arbeitet gehts relativ (haha^^) schnell.

@ΔΣΛ: Weil auf dem Fahrrad Luft und Rollwiderstand deine Fahrt ständig bremsen. Im Vakuum des Weltalls hast du fast keine Abbremsung, deshalb sagt Newton dass du auch fast net langsamer wirst.


----------



## D00msday (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Da gibt der Fortschritt der Wissenschaft endlich mal wieder einen Denkzettel, dass konservative Wissenschaft für die vier Buchstaben ist  Harald Lesch und Konsorten spielen sich alle nur auf, obwohl ihre ganzen Theorien auf Nicht-Wissen und Formeln basieren, die vor 100 Jahren und mehr gemacht wurden, aber sich keiner wirklich herangetraut hat die Theorien auch in die Praxis umzusetzen, in der Angst sie könnten in ihrem Egotrip einen Ruf verlieren, den sie nie hatten. Wenn ich mir Wissenschaft anhöre, dann wird gesagt "vor 300 Millionen Jahren ist die Erde entstanden" und so ein Quak, bei dem man nur denkt, was haben die Leute da geraucht. Welches Lebewesen hat denen gesagt, dass vor genau 300.000.000 Jahren unserer Zeitrechnung die Erde entstanden ist? Wissenschaft ist ein einziges Paradoxum mit Menschen, die der Realität nicht ins Auge blicken können, selbst wenn sie ihnen gerade auf Kopf uriniert, hihi. Aber so ist es nun mal - Menschen schauen lieber weg, als etwas zu erreichen.

Ich für meinen Teil bin jedenfalls froh, dass es noch Menschen gibt, die Zukunft schreiben. Danke für die Information


----------



## horst--one (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4600682 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Rad fahren ohne eine Bremse zu haben.
> Also den Antrieb deaktivieren (nicht mehr die Pedale treten) und man wird automatisch langsamer, besser gesagt die Antriebskraft in Minischritten herab senken.



Eher wie ein Fahrrad mit guter bremse.... 
Angenommen wir fliegen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit...sagen wir mit 10 facher. Dann brauchen wir 10 fache unendliche Energie und das zu erreichen..... 
Und die brauchen wir auch zum bremsen. Wenn wir das überleben wollen, brauchen wir wir par tausend Jahre zum bremsen....

Außerdem müssten wir ein schwarzes loch vor uns herziehen bzw. eine neue Materie mit negativer Energie "erfinden". 

Nicht zu vergessen, dass das Raumschiff eine welle aus Strahlung vor sich her schiebt, also der Zielort der Reise wäre dann vollkommen Steril 

Am 12.10.2012 wurde grad mal das Element mit der Ordnungszahl 113 nachgewiesen.....von exotischer Materie sind wir noch etliche warp-reisen entfernt  (wem es interessiert: Element 113 nachgewiesen)


----------



## Profikuehl (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Hardwarefreak81 schrieb:


> Habs geändert, find die News trotzdem überflüssig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...Spooky beamen ...


 
Überflüssig? Zum Glück gibt es noch intelligente Menschen die nach etwas forschen, dass die Menscheit weiterbringt.



horst--one schrieb:


> Eher wie ein Fahrrad mit guter bremse....
> Angenommen wir fliegen mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit...sagen wir mit 10 facher. Dann brauchen wir 10 fache unendliche Energie und das zu erreichen.....
> Und die brauchen wir auch zum bremsen. Wenn wir das überleben wollen, brauchen wir wir par tausend Jahre zum bremsen....
> 
> ...


 
Wie wäre es mit einer Umkehrung der Antriebskraft? Bei Elektroautos bremst auch der Motor mit, weil er umgepolt wird


----------



## costa (30. September 2012)

Profikuehl schrieb:
			
		

> Überflüssig? Zum Glück gibt es noch intelligente Menschen die nach etwas forschen, dass die Menscheit weiterbringt.



Eben. Als Beispiel, vieles, was in der F1 entwickelt wurde, wird jetzt auch in normalen Autos verbaut. 
Von daher bringt Forschung viel, jedoch lässt sich nicht immer absehen, in wie fern. 
Heute sind Computer normal, vor 35 Jahre waren sie es nicht so...
Deswegen sollte man mal gucken, wie sich alles entwickelt


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Was ja wirklich deprimierend wäre, wenn es in jedem 10. Sternsystem intelligentes Leben so wie hier gäbe aber bis jetzt niemand rausgefunden hat, wie man sich gegenseitig besucht oder Nachrichten so verschickt, dass sie ankommen^^
> [...]


 Ob du es glaubst oder nicht, oftmals stelle ich mir diesen Gedanken auch 
Auch wenn es viele Gegner dieser Theorie gibt, ich kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass die Menschheit die einzig "intelligente" (wie wir uns ja selbst gerne nennen) Rasse im Universum ist. Es gibt so viele erdähnliche Planeten und so viele von ihnen haben wir sicher noch nicht einmal entdeckt...
Ich kann es mir einfach nicht vorstellen


----------



## christian.pitt (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



> (...) ,dass mehrere Aspekte unseres Wissens über das Universum falsch oder zumindest extrem lückenhaft sind. (...)



und genau das nehmen fast alle wissenschaftler an 

oder weißt du zB. was genau dunkle materie oder dunkle energie sind? wir sind sich nicht einmal einig über antimaterie...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



JimSim schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist der Raum aber kein Blatt Papier, sondern verfügt über mehrere Dimensionen. Da kann man zum Glück auch aus der 2 Dimensionalen Ebene ausbrechen.



Im Rahmen dieses Beispiels nicht. Das Blatt mit all seinen Dimensionen verkörpert den Raum/die Raumzeit mit all den Dimensionen, über die wir Kontrolle hätten. Man vereinfacht 1-2 Dimensionen weg, weil sie letztlich eh egal sind - bei einer Reise interessiert nur "vorne". Das wir uns auch nach "oben" oder "links" bewegen könnten, ist egal - das bringt uns weder mit noch ohne Warpantrieb unserem Ziel näher.
Und das ist auch zwingender Bestandteil der Theorie. Es handelt sich eben um eine Raumkrümmung, d.h. der gesamte dreidimensionale Raum, in dem wir uns bewegen können, wir in seiner vierten/fünften Dimension verbogen - genauso, wie das (näherungsweise) zweidimensionale Blatt Papier des Beispiels in seiner dritten Dimension. Würde die Veränderung dagegen in den Dimensionen stattfinden, in denen wir uns bewegen könnten, dann würde sie sich nicht nur auf uns, sondern auch auf das Licht ausüben. Bei einer Stauchung (statt Verzerrung) des Raumes würde ggf. tatsächlich die Entfernung zum Ziel sinken, z.B. weil ein Meter in dieser Richtung nicht mehr so lang ist, wie ursprünglich (klingt absurd -ist es auch- Beispiel: Ich tränke das Papier in Wasser und schiebe die entstehende Pampe auf halbe Länge zusammen. Klingt ungesund - wäre es auch). Nur: Das gilt nicht nur für das Raumschiff, sondern auch für das Licht in diesem Teil des Raumes. D.h. entweder kann das Licht selbst jetzt auf einmal mehr als 3*10^9 dieser "neuen m" pro Sekunde zurücklegen (was verdammt heftige Auswirkungen auf unser Verständnis von Raum und Zeit hätte - und damit die allgemeine Relativitätstheorie nicht umgehen, sondern kurzerhand für ungültig erklären würde. Was man auch einfacher haben könnte  ), oder wir müssten uns eben doch mit >c durch diesen deformierten Raum bewegen (gleiche Bedeutung, zumindest für die spezielle Relativitätstheorie), oder aber wir wären weiterhin an 300.000 km/s gebunden. Die Entfernung wäre zwar "irgendwie" kürzer, aber der Flug würde genauso lange dauern.
SO kann ein wir-umgehen-Einstein-Warp-Antrieb also nicht funktionieren. Das funktioniert nur bei Betrachtung mit Hilfe höherer Dimensionen, in denen man den Raum tatsächlich aufwickeln kann und so x-dimensionale Gesamtentfernung reduzieren kann.
(Was aber, meinem Verständnis nach, eine rein akademische Überlegung ist und uns zu keinem Antrieb führt, solange wir uns in der Dimension, in der die Verkürzung stattfindet, nicht bewegen können. Zurück zum Anfang meiner Frage  )




McClaine schrieb:


> Beamen geht auch nur mit Partikeln von zB Licht. An/mit Menschen etc soll es "unmöglich" sein, wenn man Physikern wie Harald Lesch glauben kann. Dieser verneint auch eine 1:1 Kopie des Warpantriebs.
> Aber wer weiß was noch alles kommt, andere Antriebe wie Raketentreibstoff gibt es ja schon, wie zB Ionenantrieb. Zwar in anderen Maßstäben als damit "rentabel" ein Raumschiff anzutreiben, aber es gibt es



Das Prinzip eines Ionenantriebes ist sehr eng mit dem einer Rakete verwandt und er wird bereits für Flüge im interplanetaren Raum verwendet.




NCphalon schrieb:


> Oder aber bereits bekannte Materialien (oder Modifikationen/Isotope davon) haben bereits die gewünschten Eigenschaften aber wir können sie net messen, weil wir net wissen, wonach wir suchen müssen.


 
Im konkreten Beispiel wissen wir, worauf wir achten müssen. Aber wir suchen eben nicht bestimmte Materialien oder Isotope, die diese Eigenschaften haben - sondern überhaupt erst einmal Kernbestandteile, aus denen sie resultieren könnten.




OsFrontale schrieb:


> Wie bringt man ein Raumschiff von Warp 10 auf 0, ohne am Ziel vorbei zu fliegen ?
> Warp 10 stelle ich mir klasse vor.
> Ein Anhalteweg bei solch einer Geschwindigkeit stelle ich mir aber recht lang vor.
> Oder denke ich da falsch ?


 
Im Rahmen von Star Trek, Warp-Phantasten und Co: Ja, komplett falsch. Wenn ich mich nicht durch den Raum bewege, sondern nur meine Warpblase, dann habe ich selbst die Geschwindigkeit 0 (bin somit auch nie einer Beschleunigung ausgesetzt). Die Bewegung des Raumes endet dann sofort mit Abschaltung des Warpantriebes und dem Zusammfall der Warpblase.

Außerhalb dieser Theorie stellen sich halt die Fragen:
- Wenn ich mich nicht bewege, wie soll ich dann von vor mir "gestauchten" Raum profitieren?
- Wenn ich die Raumzeit nicht zerreiße, wie soll sich dann die Warpblase innerhalb der Raumzeit bewegen?


----------



## blaidd (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4600682 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist wahrscheinlich wie mit dem Rad fahren ohne eine Bremse zu haben.
> Also den Antrieb deaktivieren (nicht mehr die Pedale treten) und man wird automatisch langsamer, besser gesagt die Antriebskraft in Minischritten herab senken.


 

Schon mal im luftleeren Raum Fahrrad gefahren?  Da gibt's dummerweise nicht viel, was einen bremsen  könnte... Okay, man könnte die abgestrahlten Partikel einer Sonne mit einem Sonnensegel einfangen und auf diese Weise langsamer werden, aber wenn man so schnell unterwegs ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln, daß das ausreicht... bevor an IN der Sonne zum Stillstand kommt. Immer davon ausgegangen, daß besagte Partikel nicht durch die Überlichtgeschwindigkeit zu energiereich und die Besatzung atomisieren würden...

Mal Scherz beiseite... was alles möglich seien _könnte_, wenn es dies und das geben _würde_ (man beachte den großzügigen Einsatzes des kursiven Konjunktivs), ist die  übliche Spinnerei von Theoretikern, die bei solchen Dingen immer davon ausgehen, das irgendetwas funktioniert, was Momentan ganz sicher nicht funktioniert (etwa das sich irgendwas überhaupt schneller als das Licht bewegen kann...allein das würde schon die komplette Physik auf den Kopf stellen.). Das steht irgendwo im Kleingedruckten. Und ist absolut nichts neues... Das haben die sich immerhin ja schon vor der ersten StarTrek-Folge spätestens irgendwann in den Sechzigern oder Siebzigern aus der Nase gezogen.

So gern ich auch mal nach Betelgeuse oder Fomalhaut möchte, der einzige bisher mögliche Antrieb ist der gleiche wie der der NASA-Theoretiker, die Gedankenkraft.

Man beachte im Übrigen die zeitliche Relevanz der News... ist nicht grad das letzte Space-Shuttle verschrottet worden..? Im Moment können die nirgendwo mehr hinfliegen, ohne bei den Russen zu klopfen.  Bei den Geldgebern kommt es aber wahrscheinlich besser an, wenn man sie glauben läßt, das man grade an der Enterprise schraubt.

Tut mir leid, wenn ich so unromantisch bin, aber ich bin Gestern besoffen auf die Fresse geflogen und blute immer noch wie ein angestochenes Schwein... Sowas holt einen eben auf den Boden der Tastsachen zurück. Im Nachhinein betrachtet hebt man besser erst gar nicht ab, aber ab und an kann das ja durchaus mal Spaß machen (auch wenn man oft genug auf der Schnautze landet...)

Theorie in allen Ehren, aber ich bin da eher prakmatisch und glaube an Handfestes... auch wenn ich Newton lieber lese, als ihn praktisch zu erproben..


----------



## horst--one (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Umkehrung der Antriebskraft? Bei Elektroautos bremst auch der Motor mit, weil er umgepolt wird



Es geht nicht um die Technik, das Raumschiff zu bremsen.
Weist du wie sich die masse Trägheitsgesetze im gekrümmten Raum auswirken? Nehmen wir einfach mal an, sie wirken genau so wie im restlichen Universum. 

Auf das Schiff und dessen Insassen würden unglaubliche kräfte wirken. 




christian.pitt schrieb:


> oder weißt du zB. was genau dunkle materie oder dunkle energie sind? wir sind sich nicht einmal einig über antimaterie...



Das mit der Antimaterie ist weitgehend geklärt, nur eine Möglichkeit diese in großen mengen wirtschaftlich zu Produzieren fehlt bisher.

"dunkle" Energie/Materie werden uns noch ein bisschen zu denken geben. 
Dunkle Materie könnte in der Tat aus Axionen und/oder WIMPs bestehen. Der LHC in Cern wird bald für 1,5 Jahre geschlossen und für die Erforschung dunkler Materie umgebaut.....naja wir werden sehen. 

Bei der Dunklen Energie sollten wir vllt. mal über den Tellerrand unseres Universums schauen....naja sind natürlich nur wilde Vermutungen.  

Aber bis wir nicht wissen in *Was* wir überhaupt wohnen, sollten wir nicht einmal daran denken das zu verändern.


----------



## blaidd (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



horst--one schrieb:


> "dunkle" Energie/Materie werden uns noch ein bisschen zu denken geben.
> Dunkle Materie könnte in der Tat aus Axionen und/oder WIMPs bestehen. Der LHC in Cern wird bald für 1,5 Jahre geschlossen und für die Erforschung dunkler Materie umgebaut.....naja wir werden sehen.
> 
> Bei der Dunklen Energie sollten wir vllt. mal über den Tellerrand unseres Universums schauen....naja sind natürlich nur wilde Vermutungen.
> ...


 

meinst du nicht WO wir wohnen? 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich so unglücklich darüber bin, daß es nicht wirtschaftlich ist, Anti-Materie in größeren Mengen zu produzieren, Erkenntnisse wie diese tendieren dazu irgendwo zu explodieren. Etwa das man aus der Fusion von Masse Energie gewinnen kann... da haben wir auch lieber genug Bomben gebastelt um uns komplett auszuradieren, als auch nur ein einziges funktionierendes Kraftwerk um uns das Leben zu erleichtern.
Ich würde auch darauf wetten, daß da in Bezug auf Anti-Materie schon wieder jemand fleißig ist...


----------



## NCphalon (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Wenn es weitgehend geklärt is, warum gibts so wenig davon?


----------



## blaidd (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Wenn es weitgehend geklärt is, warum gibts so wenig davon?


 
Naja, erstmal ist sie schwierig zu gewinnen und dann kannst du sie ja auch nicht einfach in einen Safe oder so packen, jedenfalls nicht ohne daß der explodiert 
Natürlich könntest du einen Safe aus Antimaterie bauen, darin könntest du dann die Antimaterie gefahrlos bunkern, aber wohin dann mit dem Safe?


----------



## horst--one (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



blaidd schrieb:


> meinst du nicht WO wir wohnen?



Nein, das war schon beabsichtigt so von mir. 

Weist du aus was Raum besteht? Besteht er überhaupt aus irgendwas oder ist er einfach nur "da" und auch außerhalb unseres Universums vorhanden?  
Und eh wir das nicht wissen, brauchen wir uns keinen Kopf darüber zu machen, diesen raum zu verändern etc.....


----------



## Niza (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hier mal was zum Thema Antimaterie

Hier ist was ist Antimaterie:
Was ist Antimaterie?

Man kann wohl laut Quelle Antimaterie im Teilchenbeschleuniger herstellen
Sogar mit rezept
"...funktioniert die  „Herstellung“ von Antimaterie dort nach folgendem Rezept:*
Man  nehme ein paar* Elementarteilchen,
gebe sie vorsichtig in den  Beschleunigertunnel,...."

Und hier noch was interressantes:
Physik-Rekord: Forscher fangen Antimaterie minutenlang ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das war zwar 2011. 
Aber Physiker haben es damals geschafft Antimaterie einzufangen minutenlang

Also das ist doch schonmal ein kleiner schritt in die richtige Richtung oder ?

Aber wie immer heißt es so schön abwarten und Tee Trinken.


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Niza schrieb:


> Also das ist doch schonmal ein kleiner schritt in die richtige Richtung oder ?



Nö. Die brauchen keine schönde Antimaterie, die brauchen "exotische" Materie


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Auch als Energiequelle ist Antimaterie nicht wirklich das Ultimum, da nur das rauskommt, was man vorher reingesteckt hat zur Herstellung. Nicht wie bei fossilen Energieträgern, wo die Energie von chemischen Bindungen frei wird nachdem man die Reaktion (Verbrennung) in Gang gesetzt hat.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Das ist aber schon etwas älter, das habe ich in irgend einem Magazin (nein keins vom Kiosk ) schon vor einem viertel Jahr gelesen....
Edit 3: Nicht aber, dass es von unrealistisch in durchaus machbar umgewandelt wurde.
Ist aber natürlich eine tolle Sache 
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Menschheit nicht all ihre Hoffnung in diese Möglichkeiten des Transports steckt sondern versuchen unseren eigenen Planeten anständig zu behandeln 

Edit: @blackout24 Antimaterie<>Materie hat einen Wirkungsgrad von 100%  Dadurch fällt auch kein Abfall an.
Das kann man dann vereinfacht wie mit einer Batterie sehen. Und es geht ja nicht wirklich um eine EnergieQUELLE sondern darum wie man möglichst viel Energie auf einmal bereitstellt.

Edit2: Was mich nur brennend interessieren würde währe wo die die exotische Materie hernehmen wollen....


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ich würde mir eher sorgen um das bremsen machen. 10 Sec zum Mars? Mann könnte nur langsam beschleunigen, müsste dann wohl bei (Achtung, wilde Vermutung) bei Warp 1 beginnen ab zu bremsen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Das "Raumschiff" selbst bewegt sich ja nicht wirklich mit Warp 1, es "überbrückt" nur eine Strecke für die das Licht die selbe Zeit benötigen würde.


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Nun, früher hieß es den Raum zu bewegen. Müsste auf Gleiche hinauslaufen. Denke ich mal...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Auch als Energiequelle ist Antimaterie nicht wirklich das Ultimum, da nur das rauskommt, was man vorher reingesteckt hat zur Herstellung. Nicht wie bei fossilen Energieträgern, wo die Energie von chemischen Bindungen frei wird nachdem man die Reaktion (Verbrennung) in Gang gesetzt hat.


 
Bei fossilen Energieträgern wird auch nur frei, was jemand anders vorher reingesteckt hat - und werden niemanden "anderes" finden, der die für die hier genannten Visionen benötigten Energiemengen irgendwo abgelagert hat. Entweder wir erzeugen sie, in dem wir entsprechende Mengen Materie zerstrahlen - oder wir lassens.
(ob eine weitere Zwischenspeicherung in Form von Antimaterie dann sinnvoll ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Die Praktikabilität von zwei unbekannten Techniken kann man nicht vergleichen)


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hm, diese Energie können wir von der Sonne holen. "Oben und Unten" Sonnenkollektoren ran, fertig. (Stark vereinfacht ausgedrückt.)


----------



## metalstore (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen wenn sowas bei euch auf dem Lehrplan steht... ich musste das meinem Physiklehrer außerhalb des Unterrichts aus der Nase ziehen^^


ich sag dazu nur soviel: das war astreine ironie


----------



## blackout24 (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei fossilen Energieträgern wird auch nur frei, was jemand anders vorher reingesteckt hat - und werden niemanden "anderes" finden, der die für die hier genannten Visionen benötigten Energiemengen irgendwo abgelagert hat. Entweder wir erzeugen sie, in dem wir entsprechende Mengen Materie zerstrahlen - oder wir lassens.
> (ob eine weitere Zwischenspeicherung in Form von Antimaterie dann sinnvoll ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Die Praktikabilität von zwei unbekannten Techniken kann man nicht vergleichen)


 
Ja bloss fossile Energieträger kann man einfach "ernten". Das geht bei Antimaterie nicht. Optimal wäre natürlich Fusionsenergie, was zur Zeit die stärkste Energiequelle ist mit hohem Wirkungsgrad in Antimaterie zu speichern und zu lagern.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Weg Antimaterie richtig zu lagern, selbst der Kontakt mit Luft ist schon fatal und führt zur Explosion. Selbst wenn das kein Problem ist wird es nicht lange dauern bis der erste eine Bombe drauß bauen will

"1 Gramm Antimaterie entwickelt mehr Sprengkraft als die Hiroshima Atombombe, ohne das Zielgebeit nennenswert zu verstrahlen" ob das wirklich stimmt ist aber wieder eine andere Sache

Antimaterie und Teleportation: US-Luftwaffe forscht an Science-Fiction-Waffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

mfg


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Der Kontakt mit Materie jeglicher Art ist für Antimaterie fatal.


----------



## Jack ONeill (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Research schrieb:


> Der Kontakt mit Materie jeglicher Art ist für Antimaterie fatal.


 
Stimmt, ich hab mich da nur etwas sehr schlecht ausgedrückt

mfg


----------



## atzenfreak99 (30. September 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Bei fossilen Energieträgern wird auch nur frei, was jemand anders vorher reingesteckt hat - und werden niemanden "anderes" finden, der die für die hier genannten Visionen benötigten Energiemengen irgendwo abgelagert hat. Entweder wir erzeugen sie, in dem wir entsprechende Mengen Materie zerstrahlen - oder wir lassens.
> (ob eine weitere Zwischenspeicherung in Form von Antimaterie dann sinnvoll ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Die Praktikabilität von zwei unbekannten Techniken kann man nicht vergleichen)



Kannste ma bitte deutsch schreiben, und nicht Bahnhof D


----------



## Leandros (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hmm. Ich verbring meinen nächsten Urlaub dann aufem Mars. Cool. 
Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist, wie verkraften wir Menschen das?


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Was davon verstehst du nicht?

Wenn du ach nur einen Menschen auf ein Mars bekommst...


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei fossilen Energieträgern wird auch nur frei, was jemand anders vorher reingesteckt hat - und werden niemanden "anderes" finden, der die für die hier genannten Visionen benötigten Energiemengen irgendwo abgelagert hat. Entweder wir erzeugen sie, in dem wir entsprechende Mengen Materie zerstrahlen - oder wir lassens.
> (ob eine weitere Zwischenspeicherung in Form von Antimaterie dann sinnvoll ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Die Praktikabilität von zwei unbekannten Techniken kann man nicht vergleichen)


Das ist ja der Witz von E=mc² grob gesagt. Wenn die Energiedichte zu hoch wird, bildet sich spontan Materie... Nichts anderes passiert ja, wenn man Teilchen in einem Beschleuniger aufeinander Jagt. Man setzt schlagartig extrem viel Energie frei bei extremen Drücken und Temperaturen (Form von Energie). Und dabei entstehen eben neue Teilchen.



blackout24 schrieb:


> Ja bloss fossile Energieträger kann man einfach "ernten". Das geht bei Antimaterie nicht. Optimal wäre natürlich Fusionsenergie, was zur Zeit die stärkste Energiequelle ist mit hohem Wirkungsgrad in Antimaterie zu speichern und zu lagern.


"hoher" Wirkungsgrad und Erzeugung von Antimaterie schließen sich aus  Du musst mal überlegen, wie das gemacht wird. Da kommt SOOOOOOOOOOOO unglaublich viel anderer Mist mit bei raus, das es einfach lächerlich ist. 

Und wie schon gesagt wurde. Lagern von Antimaterie ist nicht wirklich machbar. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist eine MagnetoOptischeFalle (Flasche kurz MOT). Die sind aber eben auch nicht 100% dicht. Dabei gehts nicht mal darum, das von Innen etwas raus kommt, das kann man wenn mans mal hat, relativ gut kontrollieren, sondern darum, das man probleme hat, alles andere draußen! zu lassen. Denn wenn da ein bischen Materie rein kommt, dann wars das halt auch schon wieder mit der tollen Antimaterie.

Der richtige Begriff ist hier übrigends Anhilation. Also die Auslöschung der Materie und Umwandlung in reine Energie.



Research schrieb:


> Der Kontakt mit Materie jeglicher Art ist für Antimaterie fatal.


 Jaein. Der Kontakt zwischen Teilchen und Antiteilchen sind Fatal! Also zumindest wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz falsch erinnere, dann können z.B. ein Elektron und ein Positron zwar anhilieren, aber nicht ein Positron und ein Proton. Das geht nicht.


----------



## Research (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Nun, Elektronen sind keine Materie. Sie verschwinden wenn du sie anhältst.
Und andere Begriffe für Materie und Antimaterie zu nutzen ist...


----------



## Skysnake (30. September 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Sie sind Elementrateilchen mit einer Ruhemasse von, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, was um die 500 keV/c². 

Und verschwinden tun Sie GARANTIERT NICHT!, wenn du Sie anhälst.... Damit würde nämlich ihre Ladung verschwinden, und das widerspricht der Ladungserhaltung, die genau so wichtig wie die Energieerhaltung ist!

Also bitte erzähl nicht son quatsch. Ich weiß schon von was ich rede, ist zwar inzwischen nen paar Jahre her, das ich die Vorlesung hatte, aber die Basics vergisst man nicht


----------



## NCphalon (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



blaidd schrieb:


> Naja, erstmal ist sie schwierig zu gewinnen und dann kannst du sie ja auch nicht einfach in einen Safe oder so packen, jedenfalls nicht ohne daß der explodiert
> Natürlich könntest du einen Safe aus Antimaterie bauen, darin könntest du dann die Antimaterie gefahrlos bunkern, aber wohin dann mit dem Safe?


 
Theoretisch müsste es im Universum exakt so viel Materie wie Antimaterie geben, gibt es aber net.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Kannste ma bitte deutsch schreiben, und nicht Bahnhof D


 
Ich verwende deutsche Worte, deutschen Satzbau und imho sogar ohne alzu üble Rechtschreib-/Gramatikfehler - aber keine Bahnhöfe.
Wenn du an der eigentlich recht trivialen Aussage was erklärt haben möchtest, dann nenne doch bitte genau den Abschnitt.




Skysnake schrieb:


> Jaein. Der Kontakt zwischen Teilchen und Antiteilchen sind Fatal! Also zumindest wenn ich mich jetzt nicht ganz falsch erinnere, dann können z.B. ein Elektron und ein Positron zwar anhilieren, aber nicht ein Positron und ein Proton. Das geht nicht.


 
Nunja - ein Positron und ein Proton haben ja auch eine komplett andere Masse. Damit steht schonmal fest, dass sie sich gar nicht restlos zerstrahlen könnten, sondern (verdammt energiereiche) Reste des Protons übrig bleiben müssen. Aber ob sie gar nicht wechselwirken können... - wäre eigentlich eine interessante Frage bzw. wenn man es gezielt hinbekommt, vielleicht der Schlüssel zum Knacken der Quarks.
Für Positron und Neutron währe es, in Analogie zum Betazerfall, jedenfalls naheliegend, wenn sie ein Proton (und, wie ich auf Wiki gerade lese, ein Antineutrino  ) ergäben - und einiges an Energie.


----------



## metalstore (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste es im Universum exakt so viel Materie wie Antimaterie geben, gibt es aber net.


 
aber wenn eine Ausgewogenheit existieren würde, dann müssten doch alle Materie-Teilchen mit allen Antimaterie-Teilchen anhilieren, oder etwa nicht?
oder ist es zB nur so dass ein Wasserstoff nur mit einem Anti-Wasserstof anhiliert?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Die Abstände würden eine Anhiliation "verhindern" es käme also nur an Grenzgebieten zu einer Wechselwirkung von Materie und Antimaterie.
Btw: es gilt als unwahrscheinlich, dass in einem Teil des Raumes Antimaterie und in einem Anderen Materie zu finden ist. 
Man geht vielmehr davon aus, dass es bei der uns als "positive" normale Materie bekannten Materie einfach einen leichten Überschuss in Relation zur Antimaterie gab was zur Bildung der heutigen Galaxien usw. führte.


----------



## AnthraX (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ich weiss nicht ob es funktioniert ! Aber alleine die Vorstellugn fasziniert mich, und ich hoffe das ich noch Zeuge solch eines Ereignisses werden kann


----------



## godfather22 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

bitte nicht steinigen bin erst 16:

Ich hab mal gehört, dass man für so einen Warp-Antrieb eine extrem hohe gravitation braucht... aber wenn man eine so hohe gravitation erzeugt, wird dann nicht alles, wie in einem schwarzen Loch das aus einem Verglühten Stern entsteht in diese Gravitation gesogen und würde in einer Singularität resutieren?

Wie gesagt, alles nur halbwissen ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Große Gravitation: Ja
So groß, wie die eines schwarzen Loches: Nicht annähernd. Aber ein Trieb ab LEO ist es ggf nicht 
Das gilt jedenfalls für "was man brauchen könnte" - ob das stimmt, ist eher Spekulation.


----------



## godfather22 (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

"wie groß" wäre denn die Gravitation bei solch einem Vorhaben? Es würde ja schon weitaus weniger benötigt werden um den kompletten Menschen zu komprimieren, oder? Ich wüsste nicht, wie man diese "abschirmen" kann. Ich frag einfach mal drauf los und hoffe, dass einer von euch lust hat meine fragen zu beantworten ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Genaue Werte schwanken stark (geht afaik bis in die Größenordnung dessen, was mittlere Gasriesen verursachen), aber die zielgerichtete, räumlich beschränkte Anwendung (mit ~Wirkung genau im Zentrum der Warpblase, wo sich das Schiff befindet), ist jedesmal glatte Raumzeit vorgesehen. Wie diese scharfe räumliche Trennung ablaufen soll, wurde zumindest mir noch nie erklärt. Vielleicht eine weitere Spezialeigenschaft der "exotischen Materie".


----------



## Cuddleman (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, muss dafür nur eine wahnsinnig große Gravitation erzeugt werden.
> 
> @Lt.Muuh
> 
> Die erreiche ich, wenn ich zu Fuß gehe



In der Schweiz ist man schon am Werk solche riesigen Garvitationen herzustellen. Die wollen, allen Ernstes, schwarze Löcher produzieren, nur eben kleinste und mit Antimaterie haben die auch schon angefangen.


----------



## Profikuehl (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist man schon am Werk solche riesigen Garvitationen herzustellen. Die wollen, allen Ernstes, schwarze Löcher produzieren, nur eben kleinste und mit Antimaterie haben die auch schon angefangen.


 
Du meinst wohl den Teilchenbeschleuniger im Cern? 
Also ich wohne auch in der Schweiz und bisher hat mich noch kein schwarzes Loch verschlungen ^^ Mal sehen vielleicht geht die Menschheit ja doch noch 2012 hops - wegem CERN ^^


----------



## JimSim (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> In der Schweiz ist man schon am Werk solche riesigen Garvitationen herzustellen. Die wollen, allen Ernstes, schwarze Löcher produzieren, nur eben kleinste und mit Antimaterie haben die auch schon angefangen.


 
Also das sie Schwarze Löcher produzieren wollen, davon weiß ich nichts. Die Dinger können halt als Nebenprodukt entstehen wenn man die Teilchen auf einander Jagd. Aber soweit ist das auch nicht wild...


----------



## costa (2. Oktober 2012)

Theoretisch! Es wurde sich damit beschäftigt und für kein Problem befunden 
Ich meine mich zu erinnern zu können, das diese sofort wieder zerfallen würden, aber bitte nagelt mich nicht drauf fest, bin kein theoretischer Physiker ( Hab es aus einer Erklärung eines solchen zu CERN)


----------



## metalstore (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Profikuehl schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl den Teilchenbeschleuniger im Cern?
> Also ich wohne auch in der Schweiz und bisher hat mich noch kein schwarzes Loch verschlungen ^^ Mal sehen vielleicht geht die Menschheit ja doch noch 2012 hops - wegem CERN ^^


 wie denn auch? es sind ->kleine<- schwarze Löcher...afaik haben auch schwarze Löcher ein "Maximum" was sie an Masse haben können  ergo: wenn sie nicht zu groß werden verurschen sie auch keinen schaden (bzw saugen nichts falsches ein^^)


----------



## fragenbold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

@ Quppi
genaugenommen ein Kreis ;P


----------



## fragenbold (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

@Combi
Du meinst also, wenn man sich nicht bewegt, wird man zu Pudding ;P.
Man hat ja keine Geschwindigkeit, sondern kruemmt sich den Raum zurecht(so wie wenn du beim Papier ein Ecke auf die andere falltest)


----------



## metalstore (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



fragenbold schrieb:


> @Combi
> Du meinst also, wenn man sich nicht bewegt, wird man zu Pudding ;P.
> Man hat ja keine Geschwindigkeit, sondern kruemmt sich den Raum zurecht(so wie wenn du beim Papier ein Ecke auf die andere falltest)


aber bitte nur "biegen/krümmen" und nicht "falten", ich glaub keiner will einen Knick in der Zeitlinie


----------



## McClaine (3. Oktober 2012)

Wird doch dann wieder entfaltet


----------



## metalstore (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

falte mal ein Blatt, am Schluss ist ja dann ein Knick drin 
biegst du es nur, ist es am Schluss eigentlich genauso wie vorher


----------



## McClaine (4. Oktober 2012)

Man kann das Blatt natürlich auch nur biegen, damit hast du völlig recht 
Warpantrieb wäre schon was, wenn aber noch sowas wie ein fluxkompensator kommt dreh ich total am Rad vor freude


----------



## JimSim (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ach so nen kleiner Origami-Zeit-Yoda hätte schon was...


----------



## MG42 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Star Trek Fans haben es lange gehofft, jetzt gibt es Gewissheit: Der Warp-Antrieb aus Star-Trek ist tatsächlich realisierbar. Dieser wird nicht, wie ein ähnliches Konzept aus 1994 es eigentlich tun soll, so ungeheure Energiemengen verschlingen, dass diese gar nicht aufzubringen sind. Physiker haben das Konzept nun erneut auf Herz und Nieren geprüft und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass es funktionieren kann. Mit Tests wurde bereits begonnen.



10 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, habe gelesen, dass dies unstoppbar wäre, d.h. du rast bis in alle Unendlichkeit vor dich hin, bis du auf irgendein Hindernis triffst, war wohl nix.
Annähernde C sollte eher erstrebt werden, und auch wenn die Reist zum Mars dann "nur" wenige Minuten dauert.


----------



## On/OFF (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Research schrieb:


> Der Kontakt mit Materie jeglicher Art ist für Antimaterie fatal.



Falls es überhaupt Antimaterie gibt . Zumal nach deren Theorien das Meiste im Universum Antimaterie ist , warum explodiert es dann nicht ?


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

zur Raumkrümmung 

Star Trek: Wie funktioniert Impuls- und Warpantrieb? - YouTube



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sollte dieses Konzept wirklich zukünftige Raumschiffe antreiben, ist der Weg zur Erforschung des Weltalls geebnet. Auch andere Technik aus Star Trek wird bereits realisiert, darunter das Beamen und der Tricorder.



vergessen wir das PADD nicht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paneking (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Nur so nebenbei: Ihr wisst schon das Star-Trek ne *Science-Fiction* Serie ist???


----------



## Ryle (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ist doch kein Problem...
Um eine so starke Raumzeitkrümmung zu erzeugen muss man nur mehrere Milliarden (wohl eher mehr) Sonnenmassen noch mehr komprimieren als ein Supermassereiches Schwarzes Loch, das Ganze im Raumschiff mit sich führen und auch kontrollieren. *Natürlich ohne dabei selbst von der Gravitation beeinträchtigt zu werden*. 
Klingt logisch...gibts bestimmt in 5 Jahren von Apple !

Ich fliege dann eben ne Runde mit und besorge auf meiner Tour fix noch ein Material für den Supraleiter bei Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Xrais (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

naja selbst wenn , der mensch hat das ganz sicher nicht erfunden - höchsten abgekupfert


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Xrais schrieb:


> naja selbst wenn , der mensch hat das ganz sicher nicht erfunden - höchsten abgekupfert


 
was soll so eine aussage?


----------



## lord-elveon (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



MG42 schrieb:


> 10 fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit, habe gelesen, dass dies unstoppbar wäre, d.h. du rast bis in alle Unendlichkeit vor dich hin, bis du auf irgendein Hindernis triffst, war wohl nix.
> Annähernde C sollte eher erstrebt werden, und auch wenn die Reist zum Mars dann "nur" wenige Minuten dauert.


 
Na das Raumschiff selber muss ja nicht so viel bremsen, es würde ja nur in seinem eigenen Raumzeitsystem sein und normal schnell fliegen. Die Geschwindigkeit kommt ja durch die Krümmung zustande, und die kann ja theoretisch aufgehoben werden.




On/OFF schrieb:


> Falls es überhaupt Antimaterie gibt . Zumal nach deren Theorien das Meiste im Universum Antimaterie ist , warum explodiert es dann nicht ?


 
Es gibt sie nicht natürlich (wurde direkt nach dem ersten Sendedatum der Big Bang Theory von der Materie gebasht (oder leben wir in der Antimaterie und die Materie wurde gebasht?!?)), im Labor aber wurde sie schon mehrfach in kleinen Mengen hergestellt!


----------



## ATB (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Allein, dass es theoretisch möglich wäre begeistert mich. Nur schade, dass ich es wohl nicht mehr mitterleben werde, wenn es so selbstverständlich ist zu anderen Planeten zu fliegen wie es heutzutage mit dem Flugzeugfliegen ist.
Wenn es aber wirklich so ist sehe für die Menschheit aus technologischer Sicht eine goldene Zukunft.


----------



## wakey (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Mit diesem Antrieb ausgestattete Raumschiffe sollen Kugelform haben


 Die Herz aus Gold lässt grüßen 
Wann gibts dann den unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrive?


----------



## christian.pitt (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



> wenn es so selbstverständlich ist zu anderen Planeten zu fliegen wie es heutzutage mit dem Flugzeugfliegen ist.



ich glaub, dass das nie passieren wird: selbst mit 10facher lichtgeschwindigkeit dauert es noch eine ewigkeit um von einem sonnensystem zum anderen zu kommen


----------



## Xrais (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> was soll so eine aussage?


 

glaubst du ernsthaft das die technologischen fortschritte ( die künstlich gebremst werden um nicht ins grübeln zu kommen ) menschlichen ursprungs sind ?


----------



## NCphalon (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Und was meinst du? Haben die Erfinder die Ideen von Aliens oder Gott?^^


----------



## Xrais (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Und was meinst du? Haben die Erfinder die Ideen von Aliens oder Gott?^^


 

Naja an Gott glaube ich nicht wirklich , ist natürlich einfacher so gewisse dinge die man nicht verstehen kann zu erklären.
Letztens noch ein bericht gesehen wo ufos über ein flughafen gesehen wurden. Wollen die einem ernsthaft zu glauben geben dass das wieder irgendson forschungsteil war ( mal davon abgesehen das man dutzende geheime plätze zum testen hat wo man es testen könnte wenn es so wäre/so gut wie alles geheim gehalten werden muß/ man ausgerechnet über einen flughafen testen muß als aussage weil alles andere die leute in panik versetzen könnte und unsere steinzeit technologie dagegen lächerlich wirkt) , also mit gott hat das ganze sicherlich nichts zu tun , gott ist nur der hilfegriff wen einem der tot gegenübersteht oder ähnliches weil man nicht mit dem unbekannten fertig wird.
An Gott zu glaube ist wie früher zu denken das rot haarige frauen hexen wären , ist halt meine ansicht


----------



## Skysnake (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Falls es überhaupt Antimaterie gibt . Zumal nach deren Theorien das Meiste im Universum Antimaterie ist , warum explodiert es dann nicht ?


 
Natürlich gibt es Antimaterie, oder zumindest etwas, was wir als solches bezeichnen. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Experimenten, die valide zeigen, das es Sie gibt... Da ist absolut nichts mystisches mehr dran, sondern ein alter Hut, den wir SEHR gut verstehen. Das Standardmodell ist hier sehr hilfreich, und funktioniert sehr gut. 

Und bzgl der Frage, warum wir dann nicht explodieren, so ist das eine ganze einfache Antwort. Es kam bei der Entstehung des Universums zu eine Asymmetrie. Die Ursachen dieser sind noch nicht wirklich klar, soweit mir zu mindest bekannt, aber man weiß, das Sie eben aufgetaucht ist, sonst wären wir nämlich nicht da 

Die physikalischen Gesetze, die wir heute erleben, waren halt, soweit bekannt, wohl nicht immer so wie heute. Wieso, Weshalb, Warum, keine Ahnung, aber es war wohl so, zumindest deuten einige Daten darauf hin. 

Ich glaub du verwechselt aber Atimaterie mit Dunkler-Materie und Dunkler-Energie  Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Sachen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Also ich hab hier jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber bei dem was ich gelesen habe bestand jeder Post aus 90% Halb- bis Nichtwissen.

Ich selber stand vor der Wahl Astrophysiker zu werden, habe mich aber dagegen entschieden. Außerdem möchte ich hier nicht jeden Post zerlegen.

Aber trotzdem verweiße ich an dieser Stelle auf Prof. Harald Lesch und seine Sendung alpha-Centauri.

Guckt es euch an.


----------



## omega™ (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Dein Post miteinbezogen
Du musst dann aber schon sehr früh mit deinem Studium angefangen haben, wenn du schon vor der Wahl standest, Astrophysiker zu werden.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



			
				omega™;4619860 schrieb:
			
		

> Dein Post miteinbezogen
> Du musst dann aber schon sehr früh mit deinem Studium angefangen haben, wenn du schon vor der Wahl standest, Astrophysiker zu werden.


 
Dein Post ist mir völlig unverständlich? Wiso sollte ich früh mit dem Studium begonnen haben?

Astrophysik ist ia vielen Unis ein Bachlerstudiengang. Also könnte ich theor. schon im 3 Semester sein...


----------



## NCphalon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Xrais schrieb:


> Naja an Gott glaube ich nicht wirklich , ist natürlich einfacher so gewisse dinge die man nicht verstehen kann zu erklären.
> Letztens noch ein bericht gesehen wo ufos über ein flughafen gesehen wurden. Wollen die einem ernsthaft zu glauben geben dass das wieder irgendson forschungsteil war ( mal davon abgesehen das man dutzende geheime plätze zum testen hat wo man es testen könnte wenn es so wäre/so gut wie alles geheim gehalten werden muß/ man ausgerechnet über einen flughafen testen muß als aussage weil alles andere die leute in panik versetzen könnte und unsere steinzeit technologie dagegen lächerlich wirkt) , also mit gott hat das ganze sicherlich nichts zu tun , gott ist nur der hilfegriff wen einem der tot gegenübersteht oder ähnliches weil man nicht mit dem unbekannten fertig wird.
> An Gott zu glaube ist wie früher zu denken das rot haarige frauen hexen wären , ist halt meine ansicht


 
Worauf ich hinauswollte ist, von wem denn jetzt die Menschen die Ideen haben, wenn sie deiner Aussage nach net menschlichen Ursprungs sind.


----------



## omega™ (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Dein Post ist mir völlig unverständlich? Wiso sollte ich früh mit dem Studium begonnen haben?
> 
> Astrophysik ist ia vielen Unis ein Bachlerstudiengang. Also könnte ich theor. schon im 3 Semester sein...


 
Bei uns gibt es kein spezielles Astrophysik Studienfach, sondern nur ein Physikstudium und danach richtet man sich aus.
Und das Physikstudium dauert hierzulande meistens 5 Jahre, sprich 10 Semester.

Aber anstatt hier nur groß rumposaunen, kannst du ja mal hier die Posts zerlegen, Herr Professor


----------



## BL4CK_92 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



			
				omega™;4619925 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns gibt es kein spezielles Astrophysik Studienfach, sondern nur ein Physikstudium und danach richtet man sich aus.
> Und das Physikstudium dauert hierzulande meistens 5 Jahre, sprich 10 Semester.
> 
> Aber anstatt hier nur groß rumposaunen, kannst du ja mal hier die Posts zerlegen, Herr Professor


 
Ich glaube du hast recht. Lol

"Astrophysiker" wird man erst mit Master. Da muss ich beim Bewerbungsgespräch geschlafen haben.


----------



## NCphalon (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Man kann aber auch Astronomie als Nebenfach nehmen^^


----------



## Alte-Schule (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Nightlight schrieb:


> Geschickt eingefädelt von der NASA...da haben sie sich was schönes ausgedacht, um an Forschungsgelder zu kommen
> 
> Und was eignet sich dafür besser, als eine völlig absurde Antriebs-Technik in Aussicht zu stellen, die man in Wahrheit selbst in 100.000 Jahren nicht realisieren könnte - 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkei...wer's glaubt


 Schade das man hier kein Notlike Button klicken kann!


----------



## Research (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Oh, man. Jetzt noch Aliens.

Merkwürdig das bei solchen Gelegenheiten nur 200x100p Kameras vorhanden sind.


----------



## mnamnam (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

@ research

Also sorry, jetzt wirds mir langsam echt bald zu 12tes Jahrhundert. Ja glaubst du denn im Ernst, dass die Menschheit auf der Erde die einzige "intelligente" Zivilisation in diesem Universum ist? Ich lach mich tot. Selbst wenn es nur 13,7 Millarden Jahre alt wäre, sind da immer noch ein paar Milliarden Jahre Vorsprung für andere Zivilisationen, welche, die ihre Kraft nicht mehr damit verschwenden, sich gegenseitig in den Hunger und Verzweiflung zu treiben und sich möglichst grausam und menschenverachtend zu schlachten. Denkst du wirklich wir sind schon am Ende der naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse angekommen? 

Ich hab nix studiert, mir oder auch ein paar promovierten nur mal die eine oder andere Frage gestellt, ein bischen im web gelesen, beim Fernsehen auch mal ne Doku angeschaut und wenn ich bei dem derzeitigen Kenntnisstand (dem öfffenlich zugänglichen) einfach mal den gesunden Menschenverstand (befreit von religiösem Glaubenswahn) walten lasse, dann kann man sich doch echt nicht mehr einbilden, dass wir die Einzigen sind und du nennst dich research 

Ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ich krieg gerade echt den Hals, wenn solche Sprüche "Oh, man. Jetzt noch Aliens." kommen.

Natürlich waren die schon da, unsere Vorfahren waren vielleicht selbst welche. Spätestens als hier die ersten Atombomben hochgegangen sind, haben die sich das Ganze bestimmt mal angesehen. Sich ganz offiziell zeigen, so doof sind die nicht mehr. Die warten schön ab, bis sich hier mal was hin zur Logik geändert hat und schauen uns erst mal zu, ob wir uns ob unserer dümmlichen Verbohrtheit nicht selbst vernichten.

So und jetzt von mir aus happy bashing, viel mehr erwarte ich von unserem Bewusstseinsstand eh nicht mehr...

ach und die Erde ist übrigens weder eine Scheibe, noch der Mittelpunkt des Sonnensystems


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Könnte man Esoterik und Ufologie bitte einpacken und zum Thema FTL-Antrieb zurückkehren?


----------



## mnamnam (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Ja klar, wie konnte ich bei einer geschätzten Anzahl von 150000000 Sonnen allein in der Milchstraße auch nur auf so nen Quatsch kommen. 



Ich halt mich jetzt wieder raus...


----------



## AnthraX (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte man Esoterik und Ufologie bitte einpacken und zum Thema FTL-Antrieb zurückkehren?


 
Recht hat er aber ^^ und Ich finde dieser Antrieb und Ausserirdische stehen schon in einem gewissen Zusammenhang. Würde druch solche einen Antrieb der "Horizont" ja so erweitert werden, um andere "Intelligente" (das ich sowas über Menschen sage ) Zivilisationen zu finden. 
Ich für meinen Teil bin ebenfalls von Aliens überzeugt. Wer bei der grösse und Vielfalt des Universums davon ausgeht, das wir allein sind, denjenigen würde ich für Naiv halten. (ohen angreifend werden zu wollen)
Aber ich glaube kaum das man echt davon überzeugt sein kann, adas wir allein sind. Lustig finde ich immer wenn es immer heisst: "Auf Planeten  X  ist kein leben möglich" Entweder bezeiht man es auf uns, oder auf das "Leben" an sich. Denn dann wäre es wiederum sehr naiv, könnte es doch Lebebwesen geben, die unter genannten Umständene sehr wohl überleben können.


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für außerirdisches Leben ist relativ hoch.

Ob sich solch ein Leben jedoch so entwickelt hätte, dass hochentwickelte Zivilisationen entstehen, die Raumfahrt betreiben können, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Wenn man mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten rechnet, muss man auch die Größe des Universums mit einbeziehen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, in einem Raum mit einem Durchmesser von 14 Milliarden Lichtjahren einen Planeten ausfindig zu machen, auf dem intelligentes Leben existiert, selbst wenn er existiert, geht wohl gegen Null.

Umgekehrt dürfte es für eine außerirdische Intelligenz sehr schwierig sein, unsere Erde in einem Gewimmel von Milliarden von Galaxien zu finden, was Aliens auf der Erde auch sehr unwahrscheinlich macht.

Unmöglich sind diese Dinge allerdings nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



AnthraX schrieb:


> Recht hat er aber ^^ und Ich finde dieser Antrieb und Ausserirdische stehen schon in einem gewissen Zusammenhang.



Vieles steht in Zusammenhang, aber nicht alles bildet ein Thema. Und in diesem Fall wird das Thema der Nachricht sehr weit hinter sich gelassen und zudem besteht eine 100%ige Überschneidung mit Themen, die hier in anderen Threads schon bis zum erbrechen behandelt wurden.



_Edit:_ Für den Fall, dass das jemandem nicht geläufig sein sollte: Wenn ein Moderator schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen hat, dass der Offtopic-Spam einzustellen ist, dann sollte man darauf nicht mit weiteren Exemplaren antworten.


----------



## Speed4Fun (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Sorry, aber wieso ist es offtopic, wenn man den Bezug zum Thema herstellen möchte? Geschweige denn Spam?

Wie auch immer, sollte tatsächlich jemals ein Warp-Antrieb das Licht der Welt erblicken, reden wir eher über Geschwindigkeiten in der Größenordnung von mehreren 10.000-fachen der Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Ähnlich der in mehreren Versuchen gemessenen Geschwindigkeit bei der Quantenteleportation.


----------



## SafraneCochrane (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Hi!

ich sehe das es noch einige Leute gibt die immer noch nicht richtig über die Funktionsweise des Warpantriebes Bescheid wissen. Der Warpantrieb wird einmal der einzige Antrieb sein der es der menschlichen Spezies ermöglichen wird SCHNELLER ALS DAS LICHT zu reisen eben WEIL MAN NICHT SCHNELLER ALS DAS LICHT reist. Da der Warpantrieb auf einer sogenannten WARPBLASE stützt in der sich das Raumschiff befindet und die Wirkung dieser Blase ist eine KRÜMMUNG/VERZERRUNG des Raumes (Warp = VERKRÜMMEN;VERZERREN). Aufgrund dieser Technik bewegt sich das Raumschiff in Wirklichkeit nicht vom Fleck sondern "surft" auf einer "Welle" von Raumzeitgravitation. Das Konzept hält sich somit an die Einsteinsche Relativitätstheorie nach der sich Masse nicht schneller als das Licht bewegen kann da der Energieaufwand sonst ins UNENDLICHE steigen würde. Zudem würde die Beschleunigungswirkung eine Realisierung ab absurdum führen. Wie hier schon öfter geäussert und gefragt wurde wie sich denn eine solche Beschleunigung auf den Menschen auswirken würde, GAR NICHT, da das Raumschiff NICHT beschleunigt. Somit würden sich auch die weiteren Auswirkungen (Schnelleres Vergehen der Zeit ausserhalb des Raumschiffs, Massenträgheit) erledigt haben.

Der Raum wird durch eine exnorm starke Gravitationsblase vor dem Raumschiff "zusammengedrückt" und hinter dem Raumschiff breitet er sich wie Wellen aus. Das Schiff befindet sich jederzeit geschützt in einem Abschnitt des Raumes den es NICHT verlässt. Erst unter Warpgeschwindigkeit und mit dem Abschalten der sogenannten "Warp Blase" befinden wir uns wieder im normalen Raum. Durch die Reaktion von Materie/Antimaterie (letzere kann noch nicht in ausreichender Menge hergestellt werden aber sehr wohl wird sie bereits hergestellt in irdischen Labors) wird eine gewaltige Energiemenge frei die eine dermaßen starke Krümmung des Raumes ermöglicht. Durch die Anordnung und Konfiguration in effezienter Weise kann das Warpfeld oder die Blase "gesteuert" werden und somit auch der Energiebedarf auf ein realisierbares Maß gesenkt werden.

Beschleunigung = 0, Trägheit = 0. Nur die Warptechnik ermöglicht tatsächlich ein überlichtschnelles Reisen durch den Raum OHNE NEBENWIRKUNGEN.

MfG
Safrane Chochrane


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Anstatt mit viel Gebrüll Dinge zu wiederholen, die schon lange im Thread stehen, hätte der Namensverwandte des going-to-be-Erfinders vielleicht mal erklären können, wie genau das Raumschiff denn nun davon profitiert, dass der Raum (den es weiterhin noch durchqueren muss!) vor ihm zusammengedrückt wird. (Und nicht um es herum - denn nur das würde die Größe des Raumes, der durchquert wird, tatsächlich verändern. Und -dadurch- auch das Schiff zerstören  )
Denn die Surf-Analogie funktioniert bekanntermaßen nicht: Ein Surfer nutzt eine Verzerrung der Wasseroberfläche (alias Welle) nur als Antriebskraft, aber er bewegt sich weiterhin in gewohnter Weise durch (bzw. nahezu über) das Wasser. Seine Relativgeschwindigkeit bleibt die gleiche, als hätte er z.B. einen Außenborder.

(Falls jemand darauf hinweisen möchte, dass der Surfer sich absolut doch schneller bewegt, als relativ zur Wasseroberfläche: Stimmt natürlich - die Oberseite einer Welle bewegt sich ja zusätzlich auch. Allerdings macht sie das in einer Wirbelbewegung, in der Wassermassen auseinandergerrissen und gegeneinander verschoben werden. Der Warp-Antrieb dagegen sieht ausdrücklich nur eine Blase vor und will den Raum nicht zerreißen und gegeneinander verschieben. Demnach ergibt sich auch keine Bewegung - insbesondere keine, die den Raum vor dem Schiff, egal wie gestaucht er auch sein mag, hinter das Schiff schafft)


----------



## Research (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Wenigstens Ruyven hat meinen Einwurf verstanden...
Noch eine Diskussion mit Hauptberufsufulogen und Yetifängern wollte ich hier nicht. Und ja, das wir alleine sind ist nahezu ausgeschlossen.

So: BTT:

Selbst mit Warpantrieb gilt, mehr oder weniger; ich bin für weniger, schneller als Licht geht nicht. Wie viele Lichtjahre sind die nächsten bewohnbaren Planeten entfernt? Richtig, Lichtjahre. Der nächste ist ca. 4,5 Lichtjahre entfernt. Und zu heiß für uns.
Reden wir weiter wenn mehr als Warp 1 drin ist.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

War es nicht stets das Streben der Menschheit danach Grenzen zu überwinden das wir nun Technisch so weit sind wie wir es eben sind? Gehört zu diesem streben nicht auch der Phantasie freien  Lauf zu lassen und sich mit dem vermeintlich unmöglichen Dingen zu befassen und sie immer wieder aufs neue zu überprüfen?

Es gab immer Skeptiker deren Horizont durch Unwissen begrenz wurde und all jene Visionen die jemand hatte für unmöglich abgetan hatten und versuchten madig zu reden. Wer weiß demnach also heute schon die Zukunft vorherzusagen und wer will behaupten das die Menschheit nicht viele weitere technische und physikalischen Grenzen durchbrechen wird. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge.

Dummerweise werden technische Fortschritte heutzutage unterdrückt solange sich mit altbewährtem mehr Geld verdienen lässt. Der Kapitalismus ist daher mMn derzeit die eigentliche Bremse der Menschheit sich weiter zu entwickeln. Stichwort Kartelle... aber das würde jetzt zu weit abdriften!

Ich bin schon der Überzeugung das wir noch lange nicht alles wissen und die Wissenschaft auch heute noch viel Potenzial hat... ob wir das noch miterleben wer weiß das schon? Aber lasst doch allen träumern ihre Träume... wo wären wir jetzt ohne diese Träume...

Wenn ich mir eine Welt vorstellen müsste ohne diese Träumer hätte ich wohl keine Perspektive mehr gehabt eine Kind in die Welt zu setzen. Wer will schon Kinder in eine schwarze depressive Welt setzen die alles nur noch negativ und skeptisch betrachtet? Seid einfach froh drum das es weiterhin Menschen geben wird die nicht an Grenzen glauben sondern versuchen anderen zu zeigen das es keine Grenzen sind sondern nur Hürden die es zu überwinden gilt.

Ich bin immer beeindruckt wenn mich andere von einem gegenteil überzeugen können wenn ich meine Grenzen gefunden habe und stolz wenn ich andere vom gegenteil des machbaren überzeugen kann


----------



## McClaine (25. Oktober 2012)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:
			
		

> War es nicht stets das Streben der Menschheit danach Grenzen zu überwinden das wir nun Technisch so weit sind wie wir es eben sind? Gehört zu diesem streben nicht auch der Phantasie freien  Lauf zu lassen und sich mit dem vermeintlich unmöglichen Dingen zu befassen und sie immer wieder aufs neue zu überprüfen?
> 
> Es gab immer Skeptiker deren Horizont durch Unwissen begrenz wurde und all jene Visionen die jemand hatte für unmöglich abgetan hatten und versuchten madig zu reden. Wer weiß demnach also heute schon die Zukunft vorherzusagen und wer will behaupten das die Menschheit nicht viele weitere technische und physikalischen Grenzen durchbrechen wird. Der Glaube versetzt bekanntlich Berge.
> 
> ...



Amen

Finde ich auch richtig. Egal wie absurd die idee ist, man muss nachhaken und hinter den tellerrand blicken.
Aber dank unserer industrie bzw geldgeilen machtelite dieser welt, wird das sehr oft unterdrückt. 
Stellt euch mal vor es gäbe echt nen warpantrieb, mir würden sofort zig orte zum bereisen einfallen


----------



## SafraneCochrane (1. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

So ist es. Und es gibt soviele schöne Beispiele dafür das die Träumer es sind die die Welt verändern, und die Realisten jene die sie verwalten. Ich hab da ne "kleine Liste":

Die Erde ist flach, man fällt am Rand runter. Und noch schöner, sie is das Zentrum der Galaxis. Ohja, die "Gelehrten" waren dieser Meinung... sie waren ja Gelehrte, also bloss nicht anzweifeln...

Stell dir vor du bistn Steinzeitmensch mit Fell der grad den ersten Schritt tut das Feuer zu nutzen. Jetzt versuch dirn Handy vorzustellen. xD

Wenn man schneller als 80 km/h reist stirbt man... ohja. Auch das war die wissenschaftliche "Lehrmeinung" 

1885: Irgendwo in der Gegend die wir als wilder Westen kennen sind die Leute der Meinung das das schnellste und beste Fortbewegungsmittel das Pferd is. In ner anderen Ecke wird grad der Otto Motor erfunden der ein "motorisiertes Pferd" ermöglichen wird. Achja, nur ein paar Jahrzehnte später fliegt man bereits 

Ein Bild in Echtzeit von einem Ende der Welt ans andere übertragen. Vor 100 jahren unvorstellbar, heute ein alter Hut.

Ne Raumstation im Orbit? Das war damals Stoff für beste SciFi Unterhaltung. (Guille Verne)... nach der Mir gabs die ISS, auch danach wirds wieder eine geben, und sie werden stets besser.

Raumschiff Enterprise? Gabs schon, das Prototyp Shuttle trug diesen Namen. Das Space Shuttle is jetzt ausser Dienst. Es wird bessere Nachfolger geben.

Impulsantrieb? Ist schon realisiert.

Ihr sitzt hier am PC oder Laptop und kommuniziert wie selbstverständlich mit Menschen dir ihr wahrscheinlich noch nie gesehen habt. Merkt ihr wie selbstverständlich ihr das mittlerweile hinnehmt das man von daheim aus GLOBAL und SEKUNDENSCHNELL kommuniziert, über den ganzen Planeten. Erzähl das jemand in den 80ern, die erklären dich reif für die Klapse. Erzähle dem vom Internet, google, Facebook und Co, sagen wir mal 1989. Nichts davon war real... nichts davon Alltag. Heute nicht mehr wegzudenken.

Ich war schon immer ein Träumer, in der Schule sagte ich mal das die Leute Telefone besitzen werden die so klein und leicht sind das sie in die Hosentasche passen, dennoch haben sie einen hochauflösenden Farbbildschirm und ihr könnt global mit jedem kommunizieren der Zugriff auf das Netz hat. Ratet mal wer immer ein Aussenseiter war? Genau. War mir aber immer egal denn ich kenne das Potential der Menschen, es gibt Visionäre und Genies die jede für Unmöglich gehaltene Theorie solange verfolgen bis es eben doch irgendwann funktioniert.

Wir werden den Warpantrieb haben, wir werden beamen. Es wird dauern. Aber eines Tages wird es soweit sein. Vermutlich ist das nach unserer Zeit. Aber das spielt keine Rolle.


----------



## Skysnake (1. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

....

Die Vergleiche von dir hinken gewaltig...

Bei dem Warpantrieb ist das Problem, das wir noch gar nicht wissen, wie wir überhaupt ein Material oder eine Apparatur erfinden/finden sollen, die das Raumzeitkontinuum entsprechend verändert...

Mal ganz abgesehen von den irrwitzigen Energiemengen, die wohl nötig sind, können wir noch gar nicht das Raumzeitkontinuum beeinflussen, außer halt durch Masse. Was anderes wäre mir zumindest nicht bekannt. 

Klar, vielleicht erhalten wir Erkenntnisse, die uns helfen das Problem zu lösen, aber aktuell ist nichts absehbar, was uns hilft, das Ziel zu erreichen.

Wenn die Tests im Modell funktionieren, dann können wir darüber reden, dass das realisierbar ist, aber so ist es einfach nur... naja, lassen wir das.

Und das hat nichts mit den Beispielen zu tun, die du genannt hast. Wir haben verdammt gute Modelle, die einfach sagen, das ist wohl nicht machbar, da uns einfach die Möglichkeiten zur gezielten Beeinflussung fehlen. Daran wird ja aber durchaus geforscht, aber erst wenn der Schritt, wann immer das auch sein mag, getan ist, dann können wir über die Realisierung reden.

Und bzgl. Beamen. Wenn du nicht willst, dass da Muß bei raus kommt, dann wirste noch sehr sehr lange darauf warten müssen, das man überhaupt mal nen ganzen Stein oder so beamen kann.


----------



## christian.pitt (1. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

beamen ist und bleibt unmöglich, es sei denn man könnte die heisenbergsche unschärferelation "ausschalten"...


----------



## SafraneCochrane (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Beamen ist schwieriger zu realisieren als der Warpantrieb. Beide Theorien sind ja schon seit geraumer Zeit ernsthafte Forschungsfelder geworden. Man hat beide Theorien aber schon sehr stark verbessert bzw. optimiert.

Nach neuen Erkentnissen benötigt man den bekannten Kompensator aus Star Trek Trek nicht einmal. Man kommt ohne ihn aus. Dennoch sind noch viele Entwicklungsschritte nötig bis man so etwas komplexes wie einen Menschen transportieren kann. Ich schätze mindestens 150 Jahre, eher 200. Viel länger wird es aufgrund der expotentiellen Entwicklung in Quantenmechanik, Teilchenphysik und den neuen Erkentnissen über den Aufbau der Realität etc. meiner Meinung aber nicht dauern.

Den Warpantrieb werden wir denke ich wie in Star Trek so um 2060 bis 80 haben. Mit viel Glück erleben das junge Menschen von heute noch. Alcubierres Warptheorie von 1994 ist nicht einmal 20 Jahre alt und wurde bereits dermaßen optimiert das man von einer Unmachbarkeit (aufgrund des unendlichen Energiebedarfes) über eine "enorme Reduzierung des Energiebedarfs" auf ca. 20 Sonnenmassen bei mittlerweile Tonnenbereich angekommen ist. Die Nasa hat ein Projekt am Laufen mit dem Ziel bis 2100 ein Warpfähiges Raumschiff zu konstruieren und Dr. Whites Ausführungen sind dermaßen überzeugend das man das Warp - Projekt in die ernsthafte Forschung übernommen hat. Die Theorie wird anhand eines Experimentes auf ihre Stichhaltigkeit überprüft, Dr. Harold White und sein Team haben den Auftrag im Labor eine Warpblase zu erzeugen. Mikroskopisch klein und mit Hilfe von Laserstrahlen zwar, aber wenn es gelingt dann ist die Warpfeld - Theorie WISSENSCHAFTLICH BEWIESEN. Dazu kann man auch anmerken das so etwas noch vor 2 Jahren als Humbug bei seriösen Wissenschaftlern galt. Es ist wie immer, eine bekannte Kompetenz oder Institution wie in diesem Fall die NASA muss es erst als ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen. Es ist aber nicht anders wie als das die Segelschiffe von Christobal Colon (Kolumbus) 1492 in eine neue Welt aufbrachen... und das nur weil er ein Visionär war und die spanische Königin mit seinen Träumen überzeugen konnte. Es braucht Leute die über den bekannten Horizont hinausblicken um neue Stufen der Existenz zu erklimmen.

Unmöglich ist nichts, die Grenzen der Machbarkeit setzen wir uns in unserem eigenen Kopf der unseren Kosmos darstellt. Wahrnehmung und Wechselwirkung geht einher mit den Gedanken die wir haben... sie sind Energie und da alles im Universum zum Ausgleich tendiert


----------



## kühlprofi (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> beamen ist und bleibt unmöglich, es sei denn man könnte die heisenbergsche unschärferelation "ausschalten"...



Falsch, Teile eines Atoms konnten bereits 'Gebeamt' werden.


----------



## christian.pitt (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

ja, aber keine objekte...

denn folglich könnte man nicht sagen, wo sich denn jetzt ein atom zu genau dem zeitpunkt aufhält. weiterführend wäre wohl das hilfreich: Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation


----------



## MistaKrizz (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

gibts nurnoch die frage, wie sich das auf organisches material auswirkt...

MFG


----------



## Da_Obst (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Vermutlich nicht so gut...

Nimm dir eine Zelle, für einen von dir geschaffenen Nachbau, den du Atom für Atom zusammensetzt, als Vorbild und warte ab was passiert wenn du fertig bist.
Ich kann dir aber eine menge Zeit ersparen und jetzt schon das Ergebnis verraten: Nichts...

Und genau das ist der springende Punkt, denn das was wir als "Lebendig" beschreiben, unterscheidet sich vom "Toten" nur durch ein uns unbekanntes, nicht [be]greifbares "Etwas".

Sollten wir also in der Lage sein, erfolgreich größere Ansammlungen komplexer Materie teleportieren zu können, ohne das am Ende ein willkürlich zusammengesetzter Haufen herauskommt, wäre es sicher von Vorteil zu wissen was dieses "Etwas" darstellt, sonst würde sehr warscheinlich jeder Organismus den Prozess des "teleportiert-werdens" nicht überleben...


----------



## Xrais (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



christian.pitt schrieb:


> beamen ist und bleibt unmöglich, es sei denn man könnte die heisenbergsche unschärferelation "ausschalten"...


 
beamen hat was von atomarer molekular zusammensetz , kann man einen körper bis aufs letzte atom auseinander nehmen und wieder zusammen setzen wäre beamen schon möglich


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Klar WÄRE es möglich. Heisenberg puscht einem nicht in dem Maße dazwischen, als dass das nicht gehen würde.

Das Problem ist nur überhaupt die Position von allen Partikeln fest zu stellen. Die Datenmengen sind gewaltig. Das kannste einfach für eine zielich lange Zeit knicken.

Wenn mal nen paar Aminosäuren teleportiert wuden, können wir mal anfangen die ganze Sache zeitlich ab zu schätzen. Vorher ist das ziemlich banane.

Seit wievielen Jahren ist Kernfusion in den nächsten 40 Jahren fertig?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Wesentlich mehr, als OLED für nächstes Jahr versprochen wird 

Beim Beamen ala Star Trek gibt es aber so oder so noch einen gewichtigen Unterschied: Bislang werden nur die Eigenschaften eines Teilchens übertragen. In Star Trek sind es die Teilchen selbst. Und das ist eine zwingende Vorraussetzung, denn 80 l Luft enthalten einfach nicht die Materie, die man braucht, um 80 l Mensch zu erzeugen.


Das alles erscheint mir aber nicht im geringsten Thema dieser Usernews zu sein und wenn hier niemand mehr etwas neues zum Warp-Antrieb beizutragen hat (und ich sehe hier seit längerem nur Wiederholungen), sehe ich mittelfristig gezwungen, den Thread zu schließen.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Beamen und Warp-Antrieb wird niemals möglich sein.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Mit unserem begrenzen Wissen sicher nicht.
Aber die Relativitätstheorie ist ja nicht das Ende. Ebenso die Quantentheorie.
Da muss normaler Weise noch mehr sein um das Universum erklären zu können und wer weiß was da noch kommt.
Ich werfe mal >_Dunkle Energie_< in die Diskussion.


----------



## scythe92 (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Beamen und Warp-Antrieb wird niemals möglich sein.


Nette Begründung.
Die Erde ist eine Scheibe.


----------



## iceman650 (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Sicher. 10xLichtgeschwindigkeit 
Mit m≠0 hat man eh schonmal gelitten.
Und der Lorentzfaktor spielt da auch nicht so ganz mit bei Überlichtgeschwindigkeit (durch v=l*t^-1).
Und irgendwas war da noch (sry, gerade nicht gefunden, aber ein Physikdoktor hats mir so erklärt ), dass sich Licht teilweise ins UV-Spektrum verschiebt und anderes wiederum zu Strahlung wird. (relativistischer Dopplereffekt?) Extrem ungesund. Und Bleiplatten hätten wir wieder das Problem von m≠0.  
In solch großen Verhältnissen halte ich das ganze für sehr gewagt.


----------



## Adi1 (2. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Die Verbindung zwischen Erinnerung (im Kopf) und Zusammenfügen mit irgendwelchen Atomen (chemisch) ist das Problem.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (3. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Es tut mir wirklich weh eine dermaßen unsachliche Diskussion, die größtenteils von Leuten geführt wird, die sich der Thematik nicht mal annähernd annehmen wollen lesen zu müssen.....
Ganz ehrlich was hat denn bitte der Lorentzfaktor mit dem Warpantrieb zu tun ? 
@Treshold  
Genau so siehts aus, die Quantenmechanik können wir zur zeit nur beobachten und versuchen Konstanten heraus zu lesen aber vielleicht wird sich das in Zukunft ändern.
Jetzt gehe ich aber noch etwas näher an unsere eigene Beobachtungsgabe heran : "Dunkle Materie"- wir können sie momentan nur durch ihre Gravitation beobachten vielleicht aber später noch durch andere Mittel die wir jetzt noch nicht kennen.


----------



## SafraneCochrane (3. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Sci-Fi Science Physics of the Impossible S01E01: How to Explore the Universe ¦ 720p - YouTube

Nen Grund den Thread zu schliessen gibts meiner Meinung nach nicht, jetzt, wo die Zeit kommt und die Warp Theorie experimentell überprüft wird und der Energiebedarf dermaßen reduziert wurde. Im Gegenteil es wird jetzt erst richtig interessant. Nur eins wundert mich. Warum hat man angesichts des genialen Konzeptes des Warpantriebs (das schon 1966 in der ersten Raumschiff Enterprise Staffel existierte und noch Sol Antrieb hiess) das Ganze nicht schon früher weiter verfolgt. Meiner Meinung nach verliert man dadurch viel Zeit indem man nicht mit Hochdruck an der Verwirklichung eines solch komplexen Systems arbeitet.

Ich kann einigen Vorschreibern auch nur Recht geben - hier wird ja zeitweise geschrieben das der Warpantrieb niemals möglich sein wird. Das ist genauso weitblickend wie im Jahr 1800 zu sagen das wir nie zum Mond reisen werden, niemals fliegen werden, niemals dies und niemals das tun... es gab immer wieder Versuche, beispielsweise gerade auch was das Fliegen angeht, die heute doch recht amüsant anmuten. Dennoch ist uns heute klar das diese Leute gar nicht mal so falsch lagen und nur einige Fehler machten oder ihnen entscheidendes Wissen einfach noch FEHLTE.

Jemand, der seiner Zeit Jahrhunderte und sogar weiter voraus war, hatte schon wesentlich bessere Ideen und Konzepte zur Hand. Und ihr kennt ihn vermutlich alle. Leonardo da Vinci war eben nicht nur Maler sondern ein wahres Allround Genie - er ist beispielsweise der Erfinder des ersten FUNKTIONIERENDEN Fallschirms, Jahrhunderte bevor es dafür überhaupt ein Anwendungsgebiet gab. Das war aber bei weitem nicht alles denn viele seiner Erfindungen greifen nicht nur seiner sondern auch unserer Zeit voraus. Das zeigt was möglich ist wenn man in der Lage ist seinen Geist nahezu optimal auszunutzen- wie gesagt, die Grenzen existieren in unserem Kopf. Solange man die nicht beiseite räumt wirds auch nicht weiter gehen. So einfach ist das.

Wenn es jemanden gibt dem diese Grenzen egal sind, sprich er sie einfach einreisst und an sein Ziel glaubt und es verfolgt und dazu noch ein genialer Geist kommt dann kann man wirklich etwas verändern. Es gibt Leute die den Warpantrieb ernsthaft erforschen und daran glauben. Aus diesem Grund wird es ihn eines Tages geben. Die machen solange bis sies haben.


----------



## Skysnake (3. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

Davinci und Warpantrieb... Meinste nicht, dass das zwei Paar Schuhe sind?

Davinci hat sich immer nur an Naturgesetze gehalten. Meist recht einfach Mechanik. Das wars.

Hier reden wir davon, das wir etwas beeinflussen wollen, bei dem wir noch gar keine Idee haben, wie wir das beeinflussen wollen.

Ihr redet immer von Warpantrieb blabla.. der Erforscht wird. Hier wird aber wenn dann nur die Beeinflussung des Raumzeitkontinuums erforscht.

Wenn man da mal ergebnisse im experimentellen Maßstab hat, dann können wir mal weiter reden, aber davor sind alle Spekulationen darüber, bis wann es so einen Antrieb gibt, oder ob er überhaupt möglich ist, ziemlich fürn Arsch.

Das ist so, als wollte man über die Möglichkeit von Überschallflugzeugen reden, bevor es auch nur nen Segelflieger gibt... -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. November 2012)

*AW: NASA: Warp-Antrieb realisierbar, 10-fache Lichtgeschwindigkeit möglich*

In Anbetracht dessen, das es weiterhin keine Anzeichen für Interesse an einer sachlichen Diskussion mit neuen Argumenten oder auch nur für die Bereitschaft, das bereits geschriebene zu lesen, anstatt es zu wiederholen, gibt, auch der TE keine Anstrengungen zur Richtungslenkung übernimmt und der Inhalt des Threats allgemein meilenweit von "News" entfernt ist:
Wie angekündigt closed.


----------

